# Big Boy Basics



## Andalite (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone!! 

I'd like to wish everyone a Happy New Year and the best of luck for all your goals. 

A new year means a new journal so welcome to Big Boy Basics!!! 

Goals are as they have always been: to stay injury free and get stronger and hopefully lose some of the chub 

For all newcomers, 4 weeks of training = 1 Mesocycle. 

Today marks the start of Mesocycle 17. I don't do routines - I train. I follow templates. Here's the template for now:


*THURSDAY: DEADLIFT TRAINING*

Deadlifts
Front Squats
Core Training

*FRIDAY: BACK TRAINING*

Heavy Rows - either dumbbell, barbell, chest supported or machine done 3-5 sets of 1-5 reps depending on the exercise
Pull-ups - all weighted for as many sets and reps as I like. mostly I aim for 25-50 total reps all done with some added weight.
Medium Rows - either high or low cable rows or unilateral cable rows for 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps
Facepulls or Shrugs
Core Training

*SUNDAY: SQUAT TRAINING*

Overhead Squats
Front Squats
Back Squats
Grip Training
Core Training

*MONDAY: PRESS TRAINING*

Pistol Squats
Press Variant - either military or bench variants within for heavy work
Pull-ups - light for example; 3x8 or so
Supplementary Press
Core Training

I suffer from a slew of shoulder and lower back injures so staying injury free is my #1 goal. 

For those interested, my "stats" at the moment are:

I weigh 195 lbs @ 5'7
Pistol Squats: 13 reps per leg
Back Squats: 365 lbs
Front Squats: 295 lbs
Overhead Squats: 185 lbs
Military Press: 185 lbs
Deadlifts: 475 lbs
Bench Press: 225 lbs

A very Happy New Year to everyone once again and I will check in later with a journal update hopefully.

Oh, and for those concerned, here's my youtube channel: YouTube - anuj247's Channel

Cheers!


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year to you too!

All the best for your goals.

Mat


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Mat and same to you


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Once again: A very Happy New Year to one and all!! ​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
(415 lbs x 1 rep x 5 minisets) x 2 cluster sets
435 lbs x 2 reps
The goal was to do 2 cluster sets of 5 minisets - each one being a single rep. Last week I had messed up on this but I finally got the hang of it. I thoroughly detest cluster sets. They totally put me off my groove. I did the final set with 435 lbs for sheer giggles.

*Front Squats:*
185 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
205 lbs x 3 reps
I have been struggling with Front Squats for quite a while now. I have zero technique with these. Just 3 weeks ago I hit 295 lbs for the 4th or 5th time over the span of two months and it was through sheer brute strength. Thats a no-no for me. I would like to perfect and hone in my technique. So, I have gone back to the drawing board and the first change I have made is switching my grip from a rather unstable cross grip to a clean/weightlifters/olympic grip. I am sure with this more stable grip and working on my form from the ground up I will be surpass 295 lbs over the next few months. 

*Hanging Air Kicks:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Cable Wood Chops:*
15 kgs x 12 reps
20 kgs x 12 reps
20 kgs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Deadlifts & Front Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

This was a better workout than last week. It takes some getting used to these weird octagonal shaped plates...I need to work on my grip more. I am going to be trying a new fun exercise for grip training this coming Monday..

Have a great day today everyone and thank you for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 3, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Was so bloated...and still am.​
Workout:

*Chest Supported Rows:*
160 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
180 lbs x 3 reps
190 lbs x 2 reps
I used a lighter weight than last week for my work sets but my overall volume was through the roof. I will increase the weight after I have spent some more time getting used to this exercise and getting my form down..

*Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps x 2 sets
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 4 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
Total Reps = 20
This just wasn't happening today...I wasn't feeling it at all. It's been a few weeks since I've done proper weighted Pull-ups so this is to be expected. I'll be fine next week - especially since I am not hitting Pull-ups 2x a week with this new template. 

*High Cable Rows:*
75 kgs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
40 kgs x 12 reps x 2 sets
I actually felt these in my traps...awesome! 

*Front Planks:*
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

*Hammer Curls:*
22 kgs x 5 reps x 3 sets
I hate arm work...But I desperately want huge forearms ​
Videos:

Chest Supported Rows & Pull-ups:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's had a great weekend full of fun, excitement and promise! 

Good luck for the next week and thanks for reading as always!​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 4, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Went in very late and had almost no energy..​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 2 reps
Decent...I paused at the bottom of 175 for the longest time to make sure I had my form down..

*Front Squats:*
185 lbs x 3 reps x 6 sets
205 lbs x 1 rep
225 lbs x 2 reps
Still working on grip here...It's getting better but I need to stretch my forearm muscles more. I need to squat "down" more and keep my elbows higher. 

*Back Squats:*
295 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
Form was very meh...I'm GM'ing the weight a bit and I dont feel comfortable....

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats and Back Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Gonna spend tomorrow resting and eating....I hope everyone's had a wonderful Monday!!! ​


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *Back Squats:*
> 295 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
> Form was very meh...I'm GM'ing the weight a bit and I dont feel comfortable....



I find myself GMing the weight sometimes too and it's usually a result of lower back fatigue.  I noticed that you DL on Thursday and then hit the back again on Friday.  Then, after just 1 day of rest, you're squatting.  That's not a lot of time for the back to recover.  Plus you had already done overhead and front squats, so it's understandable that your back would be fatigued at that point in the workout.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I find myself GMing the weight sometimes too and it's usually a result of lower back fatigue.  I noticed that you DL on Thursday and then hit the back again on Friday.  Then, after just 1 day of rest, you're squatting.  That's not a lot of time for the back to recover.  Plus you had already done overhead and front squats, so it's understandable that your back would be fatigued at that point in the workout.


aye..thats very true. Plus, I haven't done back squats regularly in over a year so I am a bit rusty with the exercise. Thanks for dropping by and I agree with you observations. You actually read my entire journal lol...I appreciate that!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 5, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Was in a bit of a hurry today but the overall volume would have been low to begin with because I need to set a base mark from which to progress.​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
BW x 4 reps x 2 sets
Felt pretty comfortable.

*Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 1 rep x 2 sets
I will build on this come next week. I am not sure where I am going to keep rotating a variant of the press on a week to week basis but I might do some crazy bell incline close grip bench presses (wow..what a mouthful!) next week.

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 10 reps
BW x 8 reps
BW x 8+1 reps
Total = 27 reps
The goal here is to increase overall volume on this exercise as the weeks progress. On this day no weighted pull-ups are done because I need to keep my form in check, etc...

*Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:*
35 kgs x 6 reps x 2 sets
40 kgs x 5 reps

*Decline Dumbbell Punches:*
14 kgs x 8 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Overhead Press, Pull-ups, Unilateral Lat Pulldowns & Decline Dumbbell Punches:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

The next 2 days are rest days...I plan on losing the bloat and relaxing! I hope everyone's having a swell week! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 9, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout...I pretty much sat on my ass all day so I was very lethargic when I hit the gym lol...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
(415 lbs x 2 reps x 3 minisets) x 2 cluster sets
455 lbs x 1 rep
I really wanted to hit 4 doubles but all I could muster up was 3. Next week I am going to increase rest period from 25 seconds to 30-45 seconds and really try for get 4 doubles with 415 per cluster set. 

*Front Squats:*
185 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
205 lbs x 3 reps
I used three fingers this time and I added 2 reps to each of the 185 sets...

*Lat Pulldown Crunches:*
40 kgs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Overhead Plate Sidebends:*
25 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Dumbbell Windmills:*
12 kgs x 8 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts & Front Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Tiring workout. I am getting better at cluster sets. I am not used to rep work but I think I'll improve over the next few weeks. I aim to get 4 doubles next week and then I'm gonna increase the weight and go back to singles hopefully with 435. My overall aim is to hit 435 for doubles in a cluster set but it may be a while before I can manage that.

I hope everyone's having a good weekend! Thanks for reading, as always! ​


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2010)

Nicely detailed journal here   Keep up the good work and moving those big weights.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nicely detailed journal here   Keep up the good work and moving those big weights.


Thank you very much


----------



## Andalite (Jan 9, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout..​
Workout:

*Chest Supported Rows:*
160 lbs x 6 reps x 4 sets
195 lbs x 2 reps
Double progression right here, guys...If y'all want to read up on Single, Double and Triple Progression, check out this article: *Strength Training with Single, Double and Triple Progression*.

*Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 3 + 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 1 + 1 + 1 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps
Total Reps = 15
Decent work...

*High Cable Rows:*
75 kgs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
40 kgs x 12 reps x 2 sets

*Suitcase Deadlifts:*
115 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets

*Hanging Air Kicks:*
BW x 20 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Chest Supported Rows & Pull-ups:
YouTube - M17 W2 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I hope y'all have had a good weekend thus far...I went and saw Sherlock Holmes and thought it was pretty entertaining. I'm looking forward to seeing the Book of Eli. 

Tonight is Squat Training. I leave for the US on Monday night and I arrive on Tuesday (US Time). So, I won't be training for the next 3 days at the least. I've shifted my Deadlift Training from my usual Thursdays to Fridays over the last 2 weeks but I will resume Deadlifting on Thursdays once again as soon as I get back. So after tonight's squat training update, the next journal update will be on Thursday of the following week. I know I'll be having only 6 days between Deadlift sessions but I should be fine because I will have rested for 4 nights and 3 days straight before my workout. I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 11, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is Sunday's workout. Like I mentioned before, I won't be hitting the gym till Thursday so I had to modify my press and squat training days and basically combine them. The exercise order is a bit unorthodox (for me) because I was making the workout on the spot. I was very sore from Back Training the day before. This was my 3rd workout in a row - something I rarely ever do so I didn't make it too crazy!​
Workout:

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*
75 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets
I have been suffering from some shoulder pain recently. I may have not mentioned this before but I suffer from genetically loose shoulder joints which are very prone to dislocations (which are very painful - not the fun kind). So, I have to maintain a very delicate balance between pushing and pulling exercises and over the last month my pulling has overly exceeded by pressing - which is also bad for me. So, I am going to start pressing a bit more. It's weird because too much and too little pressing both mess up my posture and my shoulder girdle's happiness.

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 8 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 8 + 3 reps
Total = 28 reps
I know I did Pull-ups like 2 days back to back but this felt really good on my shoulders.

*Front Squats:*
185 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
215 lbs x 3 reps
225 lbs x 3 reps
235 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 7 reps
Still working on technique. Gonna do some lower weight and much much more volume next week. The best way to get my body to adapt to this new grip is to practice, practice and practice some more. So volume is where this is at. Though, I need to make sure quality remains awesome. 

*Dumbbell Windmills:*
14 kgs x 6 reps x 3 sets

*Push-ups:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets
My shoulder hurt a LOT initially with this but I finished each set off with some scapular push-ups which REALLY helped me. I could hear the clicking as my shoulder slid into place. Good times...

*Hammer Curls:*
22 kgs x 5 reps

*Unilateral Shoulder Press:*
66 lbs x 3 reps
66 lbs x 5 reps
This felt really good on my shoulder. ​
Videos:

Flat Dumbbell Presses, Pull-ups, Front Squats and Unilateral Shoulder Presses:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I leave tonight....Damn, my body is so painfully sore its unbelievable. Muscles which I didn't know I even had are screaming in pain lol..!! I'm looking forward to the 16 hour flight tonight because I'll be fast asleep even before the plane takes off. 

I hope everyone's having a good weekend and good luck to y'all for next week! I'll see y'all on the other side! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 14, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am feeling very weak and tired...I've been under the weather recently and I shouldn't have gone to the gym but I am too stubborn and hard headed to quit.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
(415 lbs x 2 reps x 3 minisets) x 2 cluster sets
I felt very weak and really just sick and ill today...and it took a huge toll on me. You guys can see my form absolutely deteriorate in the video...

*Front Squats:*
205 lbs x 3 reps
I wasn't feeling good and I had nothing in the gas after this. Actually, thats not true: I could've done another 2 sets but I wanted to keep something in the tank. I will do better on my Squat Day later this weekend.

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x static holds x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts & Front Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's had a great week. I am looking forward to this weekend!!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am in Dallas right now for the MLK weekend and I went to LA Fitness to workout like normal. I've been eating like a 150 lb'er so I did not have as much energy as normal. On another note: I weighed myself this morning at 195.5 lbs which is about 5 lbs less than last month. So I am pretty pleased with myself. I want to drop to 180-185 though.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
I need to practice more with this. Next week I am going to do more work in this same weight range.

*Front Squats:*
205 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
225 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
Damn my wrists hurt like a bitch after these!!! 

*Back Squats:*
315 lbs x 1 rep x 3 sets
I wasn't going to do these but I figured I'd try. My form on the first rep sucked but I was able to keep my chest up for sets 2 and 3. 

*Farmers Walks:*
125 lbs x 1 trip x 3 sets
This was super difficult. My grip has been lagging pretty bad. It's been 4 weeks since I've done any grip training but I am gonna work on this from now on out.

*Plate Pinches:*
25 lbs x 30 seconds x 2 sets

*Pallof Press:*
42.5 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 lbs x 12 reps
50.0 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats and Back Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

This workout was better than the last disaster of a Deadlift workout mainly because I felt better. I think my diet has to be improved greatly if I want to continue progressing and that is what I am going to do.​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 20, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout. I was in half a mind to not go train but decided to stop being lazy. After every few months of dedicated training I fall into this lull where I become lethargic with no motivation to train. Thats how it has been for the last 1-2 weeks. But not things are different. I am easing back into training and hopefully I'll be fine for the next few months ​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
BW x 5 reps x 2 sets
Good stuff

*Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press:*
165 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 4 reps x 2 sets
165 lbs x 5 reps
Man...this exercise is so difficult! Paul, who I have shown training with me a number of times, can bench in the low 300s and he has a hard time putting up 230-250 for reps on this exercise. As for a weakling like me, this exercise hits my shoulders and triceps the most. Very cool! 

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 9 reps
BW x 8 reps
BW x 10 + 2 reps
Total = 29 reps
Decent..

*Arm Work:*
Did some hammer curls and lying tricep extensions. I didn't write the weights or the sets and reps because I was just fooling around. I think I took 50 lbs for Hammer Curls and 25 or something for the dumbbell tricep extensions..

*Side Plank Rows:*
27.5 lbs x 30 seconds
32.5 lbs x 30 seconds
42.5 lbs x 30 seconds
I love core training!!!​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press and Pull-ups:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Gonna focus on my diet. I have dropped from 200 to 195. I now plan on migrating to 190 and below. Slow and steady though...slow body recomp all the way!​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout..My diet has been pretty decent: mainly protein and veggies and other carbs but I think I'm not getting enough fat. I also feel a bit tired throughout the day which is weird for me...Maybe I need to up my calories a bit for a couple of days to get back on track.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
425 lbs x 5 reps
This was a backoff session so I kept the intensity just didn't make it too hard on myself. In this cold weather my hands develop quite a bit of dry skin and my damn calluses get ripped off which ends up making my hands hurt whenever I grip the bar. 135 lbs is just as painful for my hands as 425 and I hate having a compromised grip! 

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 3 reps
245 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
I just wanted to work towards a relative max. I'm glad I got 275. 275 using the clean grip feels a LOT more comfortable than 275 using that silly cross grip.

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 7 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts, Front Squats & Core Training:
YouTube - M17 W4 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone has had a great week. I'm looking forward to the weekend! Cheers and thanks for reading as always! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout...​
Workout:

*Dumbbell Rows:*
110 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets
120 lbs x 4 reps x 2 sets
I love this exercise! 

*Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 2 + 2 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 3 + 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 2 + 2  reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps
Total = 16 reps

*Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets

*Inverted Rows:*
BW x 8 reps x 2 sets

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Forearm / Bicep Exercises:*
Did some random 3-4 sets of arm work here...Reverse curls, hammer curls, wrist curls, etc...Nothing solid just picked a weight, did it to failure and jumped to the next exercise..​
Videos:

Dumbbell Rows, Pull-ups, Cable Rows & Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
YouTube - M17 W4 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I'm gonna rest tonight and just heal up. Tomorrow is Squat Day. 

I hope everyone had a fun Friday night! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
155 lbs x 2 reps
Next Mesocycle I am gonna spend more time working on technique. I am gonna try to hit 185 soon.

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 3 reps x 6 sets
Ok so here is the plan with these for now. I have never tried much volume on front squats and I am still working on technique. Today's workout went to shit because my shoulders and biceps were hurting for some reason. So It was hard to concentrate on my form. But, I got all 6 sets. Next week I will add 5 lbs to the bar and week after another 5 lbs and so on and so forth. I figure that around the 250-260 lbs mark this linear progression will fail. When that happens I will do something similar to what I did for Deadlifts with the modified Poliquin 1-6 Principle. It will help consolidate my strength gains before I aim to nail 315.

*Back Squats:*
Skipped. This is a sort of low volume deload type workout so I didn't want to push it.

*Farmers Walks:*
105 lbs x 2 trips x 3 sets
Decent...

*Pallof Press:*
47.5 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets
52.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats and Farmer Walks:
YouTube - M17 W4 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout. I have my Press workout tomorrow...​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 26, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 17 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Last night's workout right here...Went in feeling pretty good and was determined to spend a good deal of time doing press work because lately my shoulders have been feeling very unstable and I don't like that.​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
BW x 6 reps x 2 sets
Next Mesocycle I am gonna spend more time on quality.

*Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 3 reps
160 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
170 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 2 reps
185 lbs x FAIL
155 lbs x 4 reps
Since I'm doing this exercise for the first time in like ages..I decided to go Quality Volume on this. I'm writing up a plan for progression on this exercise soon. I plan on breaking through the 185 lbs mark.

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 10 reps
BW x 9 + 1 reps
BW x 8 + 2 reps
Total = 30 reps
Decent..

*Push-ups:*
BW x 20 reps x 2 sets
Destroyed me...​
Videos:

Pistol Squats,Overhead Press and Pull-ups:
YouTube - M17 W4 Press Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Eating has been relatively good so I am going to work on that and do some R&R over the next 2 days which I have off from training.​


----------



## doctormomen (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Andalite (Jan 27, 2010)

doctormomen said:


> thank you


Thank you for what, buddy?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Been eating right for the last few days...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 2 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
445 lbs x 2 reps
I had to hit 5 doubles today...My camera messed up on the first set with 435 and it got blurred (weird). 

*Front Squats:*
185 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets @ 65%
I am using the Brad Gillingham cycle for Front Squats for the next 12 weeks (or so). I have a feeling I overstated my lifts so I might be in a bit of trouble soon lol...

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 7 reps x 3 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 10 reps x 3 sets
This a new grip exercise. We're so used to training our grip (whether it be crushing grip or static grip or that third form of grip training which escaped my mind lol) that we neglect our antagonistic grip muscles. So, while I also train for squeezing my hand, this exercise forces you to open your hand. I have a video up of it too...​
Videos:

Deadlifts, Front Squats & Core Training:
YouTube - M18 W1 Deadlift Training.wmv

Hand Extensions:
YouTube - Hand Extensions.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone is having a good week...Tomorrow is Friday finally lol!!! Cheers and good luck!!!​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 30, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout...​
Workout:

*Dumbbell Rows:*
110 lbs x 5 reps x 5 sets
120 lbs x 3 reps

*Pull-ups:*
Skipped this. Zero energy.

*Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 13 reps x 2 sets
170 lbs x 13 reps
190 lbs x 7 reps

*Facepulls:*
60 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

*Inverted Rows:*
Skipped

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
Skipped​
Videos:

Forgot my camera..​
Overall Impression:

Time to rest. Oh, I went and saw Edge of Darkness last night..Good movie. 

I hope everyone's having a good weekend. Thanks for reading!!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 31, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 1 rep @ 90%
225 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets @ 80%
Running the Gillingham cycle right now. My boy Xiva from Muscle Mecca suggested this cycle...Let's hope I make some gains on it! 

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Unilateral RDLs = 25 lbs x 7 reps
Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes = BW x 10 reps
Cable Pull-throughs = 80 lbs x 12 reps
Side Plank Rows = BW x 30 seconds
I haven't done any conditioning training in like 5 months now. I want to get back to doing this more regularly because it keeps me in good shape. I have to make sure I don't overdo it because this stuff drains me. Today was a reasonable okay day and I managed to do some good. My form was kinda iffy on several sets (y'all can see that in the video) but it will improve. 

*Grip Training:*
Crushers @ 150N for several sets, reps and static holds
I managed to get my hands on one of these crushers (CoC I think) and I used it. Pretty cool. ​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M18 W1 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Pretty tiring workout....​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Last night's workout....​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
6 +6 + 6 = 18 reps
Decent

*Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 3 reps
160 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
170 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 2 reps
180 lbs x 1 rep

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 8 reps
BW x 8 reps
BW x 8 reps
BW x 8 + 2 reps
Total = 34 reps
I managed to hit my goal of 30 reps in 3 sets last mesocycle. So now my new goal is to hit 40 reps in 4 sets. 

*Unilateral Press:*
60 lbs x 7 reps
70 lbs x 4 reps

*Push-ups:*
BW x 15 reps x 2 sets
Unilateral Presses and Push-ups were super-setted.

*Hammer Grip Chin-ups:*
BW x 6 reps x 2 sets
Great finisher...​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Overhead Press, Pull-ups, Push-ups, Unilateral Press & Hammer Grip Chin-ups :
YouTube - M18 W1 Full Body Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Ate like a pig...Terrible self discipline.​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Felt like absolute crap today. I've had so much school work to do that I was/am beat.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
Another week of doubles...

*Front Squats:*
170 lbs x 3 reps x 8 sets
Done real fast....

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts & Front Squats with my boy Darien hitting a 505 Deadlift!!!:
YouTube - M18 W2 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Oooooh the weekend is so close!!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...I forgot to mention this but my calluses are hurting like hell today. They were hurting yesterday as well and were a limiting factor of sorts on my Deadlifts but today the pain was close to unbearable yet I didn't use my straps till Facepulls rolled around ​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 1 rep x 2 sets
BW + 30 lbs x 4 reps
Total = 15 reps
Last time I was too toasted after Dumbbell Rows to do Pull-ups so this week I switched the order around.

*Dumbbell Rows:*
110 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets
115 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets
120 lbs x 5 reps

*Cable Rows:*
170 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets
200 lbs x 5 reps

*Facepulls:*
60 lbs x 15 reps
80 lbs x 15 reps
100 lbs x 15 reps

*Front Planks using alternate arm and leg:*
BW x 60 seconds x 2 sets​
Videos:

Pull-ups & Dumbbell Rows:
YouTube - M18 W2 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Gonna go be a pig tonight and eat a lot. Hopefully recovery will be fast that way ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 7, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Working out Sunday night is awesome. Gym is ALWAYS empty ​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
260 lbs x 1 rep @ 92.5%
230 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 82.5%
Damn difficult...

*Farmers Walks:*
105 lbs x 2 trips x 3 sets

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Barbell Reverse Lunges using Front Squat Grip = 65 lbs x 8 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 8 reps
Unilateral RDLs = 65 lbs x 7 reps
Renegade Rows = 40 lbs x 7 reps
Nearly threw up...

*Grip Training:*
Crushers @ 150 lbs for several sets, reps and static holds
I just purchased a #1 CoC...Waiting for it to get here.​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M18 W2 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 9, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Body was extremely sore!​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
Skipped. Too sore.

*Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 2 reps
205 lbs x 1 rep
195 lbs x 2 reps
185 lbs x 5 reps

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 9 reps
BW x 8 reps
BW x 6 + 2 reps
BW x 8 + 2 reps
Total = 35 reps

*Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Push-ups:*
BW x 10 reps x 2 sets

*Hammer Grip Chin-ups:*
BW x 5 reps x 2 sets
Great finisher...​
Videos:

Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press, Pull-ups, Overhead Press & Hammer Grip Chin-ups :
YouTube - M18 W2 Full Body Training​
Overall Impression:

Exhausted. This was last night's workout. Since then I've had 3 slices of cheese pizza....haha! 

Hope everyone's having a good week. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 11, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Last semester at school and I think it's gonna be my most difficult yet.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 5 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps
420 lbs x 5 reps
430 lbs x 2 reps
425 lbs x 5 reps
My hands were hurting like a bitch today. I cannot describe the pain. Firstly: the weather over the last 2 days has sucked. I am not used to less than 50F temperatures and the main reason I chose Trinity University over all the other universities which accepted me was because I knew I'd love Texas weather. Well, right now my body is definitely NOT loving it. Infact, I am pretty darn sure my body hates this weather. I have never felt this lethargic and tired all the time....plus I've hardly been eating good food which all adds up in the end. At the same time, the cold is messing up my hands: my calluses are hurting painfully and gripping the bar is very painful. Usually, I switch my over/under grip to under/over every rep to keep symmetry and not allow my body to get used to just one grip. But, today, my hands were practically frozen in pain so I kept the grip to one side the entire set - and even then it was a painful experience. I almost threw up after set #3 but I kept going. One smart decision was to take adequate rest....most of the time I took 7-10 minutes between sets and that helped me recharge my batteries. 

*Front Squats:*
Skipped

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
Skipped

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M18 W3 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I am gonna rest and eat and sleep in and tomorrow I might skip my back workout if I feel like absolute shit. I felt just fine going into the workout today though....it was just like all of a sudden after my warm-ups I just sat down for my usual 3 minute rest and I was reading a novel (I do that in between sets sometimes) and then all of a sudden my energy was just zapped. I had zero motivation. And this was even before I had started my first working set. Normally, if I ever get this feeling of tiredness and wanting to just be done with my workout its usually before my last set or so but never before my first set. What a pity. Hopefully next week I'll feel better. My form wasn't that awesome on the sets either. I just couldn't focus 100%. But, what I did do is watch some motivating videos of Konstantinovs and Magnusson which did the trick for the time being. Visual imagery always helps me focus better.

I hope everyone's had a good week. Tomorrow is Friday!!!  

Cheers everyone and thanks for reading!​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 14, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I have a hell week up ahead of me...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
270 lbs x 1 rep @ 95%
245 lbs x 3 reps @ 85%+
240 lbs x 3 reps x 4 sets
Very trying.

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Barbell Reverse Lunges using Front Squat Grip = 65 lbs x 8 reps
Renegade Rows = 45 lbs x 5 reps
Unilateral RDLs = 65 lbs x 10 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 10 reps
Nearly threw up...

*Grip Training:*
Regular Walmart Gripper for few sets and reps as a warm-up
Heavy Grips 150 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 x 1 rep x 3 attempts...barely got 1 rep lol...
Heavy Grips 150 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets
This is so damn difficult!!! But, I am sure I am gonna nail this in a few weeks. I also did like 5 hand extension sets over the course of this. 3 of the 5 sets I mentioned right now were done as a cool-down of sorts...​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M18 W3 Squat Training.wmv

Grip Training:
YouTube - M18 W3 Grip Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Had a decent weekend. Lots of studying but I did go see Wolfman which was terribly disappointing. On a different note: any of you guys watch Spartacus: Blood and Sand? Awesome show...mainly because the sex scenes are awesome (lol) but I think it's got potential. I do think it's not as awesome as Gladiator or 300 but I think the comic book type cinematography grows on you..​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout...I had been running on 4 hours of sleep.​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
170 lbs x 3 reps x 8 sets @ 60%
I need two squat days for this Brad Gilingham cycle and I've been juggling with trying to figure out where to put these. Now I know. 

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 10 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 8 reps
Total = 36 reps
Awesome.

*Close Grip Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Front Plank Variation:*
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 5 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Front Squats, Pull-ups, Close Grip Bench Press, Front Plank Variation and Weird Ab Exercise:
YouTube - M18 W3 Full Body Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I slept for 10 hours straight last night. Feels great!​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 18, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

The world famous comedian Maz Jobrani had come to my University tonight for a show and I decided to attend it. It was hilarious!!!​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
420 lbs x 2 reps
430 lbs x 2 reps
430 lbs x 5 reps
Several things to note here. First off: my grip failed. The 430x2 set involved me holding the bar right from the get go using just my fingers. My thumbs just deserted me. My form was naturally hideous. So basically, my grip was an over/under hook grip. WTF??? I was prepared for this on my last set and therefore I think my form was WAY better on the 430x5 set. It could've been better but my grip failed me. I know why this is though: sometimes when you do lots of grip training, your body needs time to adjust to it - like a lag period. So hopefully in the next few weeks my grip won't slip away from me.  

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 = 6 reps
I haven't done these in such a long time!!! I am gad I've been able to move my schedule around and fit them in. I will get better at them shortly. I want to hit 15 reps straight. 

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 10 reps x 2 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M18 W4 Deadlift Training.wmv

My boy Paul Roa hit a 405 Deadlift for 2 as well!!!
YouTube - Paul Roa Deadlifts 405x2.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Gonna go see Valentine's Day tomorrow with the gf and then Shutter Island on Saturday. I also have a shitload of studying to do this weekend...With this being the last semester at school and the shitty condition of the job market I am becoming lesser and lesser motivated to excel at school. But, I know my hard work will pay off somewhere down the line. I hope.

Have a fun Friday everyone and thanks for dropping by!!! ​


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2010)

Form looked good on the DLs.    I also liked the look on that kid who was watching you on the 430 x 5.  It was like "Is this guy a robot or something?".


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Form looked good on the DLs.    I also liked the look on that kid who was watching you on the 430 x 5.  It was like "Is this guy a robot or something?".


Thanks man. You should drop by more often!  

Oh, and yeah...Paul looked funny with that expression!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 20, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout..​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
Total = 18 reps
Felt good.

*Dumbbell Rows:*
110 lbs x 5 reps
115 lbs x 5 reps 
120 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
Used straps for the 120s..

*Cable Rows:*
170 lbs x 12 reps
180 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets

*Facepulls:*
60 lbs x 15 reps
80 lbs x 15 reps
100 lbs x 15 reps​
Videos:

Pull-ups & Dumbbell Rows:
YouTube - M18 W4 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Today is rest day ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 22, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout. I had an exam today on "Religions in the US"...I am glad I took this elective. Very informative and it's damn interesting to learn about how the United States came about to being. I remember studying a very brief version of this in like 5th grade. Now I learning about it in-depth and I think it's one of my two favorite courses this semester.​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
275 lbs x 1 rep @ 97.5%
245 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 87.5%
275 lbs x 1 rep @ 97.5%
Decent. I did an extra set at the end with 275 for myself. 

*Metabolic Conditioning for 1 round:*
Kettlebell Swings = 65 lbs x 15 reps
Renegade Rows = 45 lbs x 7 reps
Unilateral RDLs = 65 lbs x 12 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 10 reps
This is a kinda low volume week so only one round. I tried Kettlebell Swings for the first time and I don't think I did them right. I should've used a lighter weight but I do think that some of the reps were clean - just not most. 

*Grip Training:*
Regular Walmart Gripper for few sets and reps as a warm-up
Heavy Grips 150 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 x 2 reps
Heavy Grips 150 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M18 W4 Squat Training.wmv

My boy Paul Roa hit a bench press of 305x1 and 320x1:
YouTube - Paul Roa Bench Press 305x1 and 320x1.wmv​
Overall Impression:

My friend Paul Roa hit some awesome numbers on his bench yesterday. He's hovering around 220-225 lbs and he managed to nail a 305 and 320 bench! 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend. I went and saw Valentine's Day. It was good....similar to He's Just Not That Into You. I liked it. Decent chick flick. 

I saw the trailer for Brooklyn's Finest. Man...I'm pumped. I've always wanted to be a cop. If I make a billion dollars before I'm 30, I'm gonna go to police academy. It's a very honorable job inspite of all the shit it gets, IMO.

Anyway, I hope y'all are having a fun Monday. Have a good week ahead guys and gals! ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 22, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 18 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Tonight's workout...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
190 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets @ 67.5 lbs
I was sooooo sore today!!! 

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 11 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 7 reps
Total = 37 reps
I learnt a new tactic to do these...I am very proud of the first set. 

*Unilateral Press:*
70 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Overhead Press:*
135 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 5 reps
155 lbs x 5 reps
Very difficult...

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 7 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Front Squats, Pull-ups, Unilateral Press, Overhead Press and Weird Ab Exercise:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

My plan is to sleep for 8 hours Wednesday night. I am going to strive to make it happen. These 3-6 hour nights are destroying me.​


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *Front Squats:*
> 190 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets @ 67.5 lbs



What's the significance of the two weights listed for front squats?  I know it can't be your body weight.

From the videos, it looks like that's a well-equiped gym.  Is that at your school?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 25, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> What's the significance of the two weights listed for front squats?  I know it can't be your body weight.
> 
> From the videos, it looks like that's a well-equiped gym.  Is that at your school?


That was mean to be 67.5% of my 1RM...What a mess-up! 

It is my school gym. I love it!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 25, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...So tired!​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 3 reps
The goal was to add density to today's training in comparison to M18 W3 Doubles training....My grip was better than last week but it gave me some trouble on the last reps of every set. Lots of rest in between sets - over 10 minutes every time. This workout took a lot out of me. 

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
Skipped​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M19 W1 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

So I ran this little experiment. I can't help but sleep on my stomach spread eagled on the bed. I just cannot sleep in any other position. But, this awkward position has lead to some hyperextension of the back at night and it's been affecting my negatively because I've been experiencing some back pains - lower back tightness and easy fatigue in general. But, over the last 10 days I have struggled and tried my very best to sleep strictly on my back and it's been a pain in the ass but I have managed to sleep in that fashion for almost all the nights. And I could REALLY sense the difference right from day one actually. Almost NO lower back tightness! I hope this lasts. It's not a big deal but I hate sleeping on my back. Zero comfort. 

I hope everyone's had a good week. My weekend has already begun! ​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 28, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Tonight's workout...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
260 lbs x 2 reps @ 92.5%
230 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets @ 82.5%
Decent...

*Grip Training:*
Walmart Gripper = 5 reps x 2 sets; Set 1 slowly (2 seconds per squeeze) and Set 2 done fast
HG 150 = 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 = 1 rep x 3 sets - Quality Singles
HG 150 = 8 reps
Decent....still having a VERY hard time closing the CoC #1 but with Joe's instructions I will get there soon 

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Kettlebell Swings = 45 lbs x 12 reps
Russian Twists = 10 lbs x 8 reps
Supine Glute Ham Raises = BW x 10 reps
Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes = BW x 8 reps
Decent work..​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M19 W1 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Tomorrow is a Press Day!!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 1, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...​
Workout:

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 11 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 7 reps
Total = 38 reps

*Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 4 reps x 3 sets

*Unilateral Overhead Press:*
65 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Skullcrushers / JM Presses:*
65 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Pallof Press:*
32.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Pull-ups, Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press, Unilateral Overhead Press and Skullcrushers / JM Presses:
YouTube - M19 W1 Press Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Time to rest...​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 4, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Running on 3 hours of sleep....Needless to say, I wasn't at my 100%.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
455 lbs x 4 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
I was supposed to do 4 sets of 4 reps with an average minimum of 440 lbs for this workout in order to increase density from last workout which was a wee bit too much to say the least. Given my shitty diet and terrible sleeping habits of the previous night, that was not going to happen. Being a stickler for details, I figured with the low motivation and focus I had after 455x3, that quitting was a better idea that Deadlifting with zero focus. Therefore, 455x3 was the last set of the day. 

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 15 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M19 W2 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I wish I could catch up on sleep tonight but thats not going to happen. I gotta another big exam tomorrow. Today's Accounting Exam was pretty good.​


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2010)

Andalite said:


> 455 lbs x 4 reps
> 455 lbs x 3 reps



A beached whale?  I think not!

Nice job on the deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Deads are one exercise that you just can't do tired.  Wise choice to call it after the 2 sets.  There's always next time and with better rest!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> A beached whale?  I think not!
> 
> Nice job on the deads.



Thanks very much 



Triple Threat said:


> Deads are one exercise that you just can't do tired.  Wise choice to call it after the 2 sets.  There's always next time and with better rest!



Exactly. I better sleep properly from here on out. 

Thanks for dropping by, guys!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 6, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Worked out earlier today..​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 35 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
Total = 18 reps

*Dumbbell Rows:*
110 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*High Pulley Rows:*
150 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 8 reps x 2 sets
BW x 7 reps

*Tricep Skullcrushers:*
65 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets

*Hammer Curls:*
50 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows and Weird Ab Exercise:
YouTube - M19 W2 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I am in the process of successfully catching up on my sleep. Another 10 hours tonight and I am GOOD TO GO!!! ​


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2010)

I signed up for the Ground Up Strength newsletter. Appreciate the link.



Andalite said:


> (snip)
> 
> Workout:*Weird Ab Exercise:*
> BW x 8 reps x 2 sets
> ...



And I never give myself enough rest. Catching up sounds like a good plan. Checking out the "Weird Ab" vid next.

*Edit:* My grip would fail on the ab exercise. Great work!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I signed up for the Ground Up Strength newsletter. Appreciate the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thats AWESOME that you signed up, man. Much appreciated! 

I need the rest. I've been pulling off 2-4 hour nights for the last week. At that rate, no amount of rest is enough until I get like 48 hours of sleep STRAIGHT and we both know that aint gonna happen 

Use some wrist straps for the weird ab exercise. You'll enjoy it. Don't be afraid of the falling. If you overcome that fear, you've won half the battle. The rest is understanding your weight


----------



## Andalite (Mar 9, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Yesterday's workout...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
265 lbs x 2 reps @ 95%
240 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 85%

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 11 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 8 reps
Total = 39 reps

*Unilateral Overhead Press:*
60 lbs x 5 reps
65 lbs x 5 reps
70 lbs x 5 reps
75 lbs x 5 reps
80 lbs x 2 reps

*Side Plank Rows:*
27.5 lbs x 30 seconds
27.5 lbs x 30 seconds
32.5 lbs x 30 seconds​
Videos:

Front Squats, Pull-ups and Unilateral Overhead Press:
YouTube - M19 W2 Full Body Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Diet has been decent. Time to maintain this good diet.​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 11, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I had a huge exam today. Got 3 hours of sleep last night plus 1 hour nap during the day. Not a good feeling...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
455 lbs x 4 reps
455 lbs x 1 rep
I wanted 5 reps. Missed it. The second set was the worst form I've executed in a looonngg time. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 9 reps x 3 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 15 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts & Weird Ab Exercise:
YouTube - M19 W3 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Well, good news is that Spring Break has begun finally!  

I am leaving for Dallas on Saturday. I'll be there all week next week but I am going to Las Vegas for 2 nights. 

Tomorrow morning will have me doing my Back Training.

I hope everyone's had a good week. Mine has been very stressful. Too much going on in life with graduation literally just around the corner.

Thanks for dropping by! ​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 12, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Had a very productive morning ​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
Total = 18 reps

*Hammer Strength Machine Rows:*
115 lbs x 6 reps
135 lbs x 6 reps
160 lbs x 5 reps

*High Cable Rows:*
150 lbs x 9 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Tricep Extensions:*
65 lbs x 6 reps
95 lbs x 5 reps
95 lbs x 6 reps

*Medicine Ball Throws:*
12 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Weighted Pull-ups, Machine Rows, Cable Rows, Tricep Extensions and Core Training:
YouTube - M19 W3 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I'm gonna go see "Brooklyn's Finest" tonight. Really looking forward to that. 

Tomorrow I depart for Dallas. 

My next workout will be on Sunday at an LA Fitness. 

Cheers and I hope everyone has a good weekend!​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 12, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eCNW_LVgTs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eCNW_LVgTs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Andalite (Mar 17, 2010)

*Full Body Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I just got back from Vegas like an hour ago. No wins no losses. Didn't even gamble. What I did do is see the Cirque du Soleil which is AWESOME. I saw the KA show and it was really out of this world! 

This workout took place on Sunday but I was too lazy to post it at the time...​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
275 lbs x 2 reps @ 97.5%
245 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 87.5%

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 5 reps x 3 sets
My shoulders were in a great deal of pain from those ridiculous tricep extensions from the previous workout so I didn't push it here. 

*Grip Training:*
Walmart Gripper x 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 x 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 x 1 single x 3 sets
HG 150 x 8 reps
I love grip training! ​
Videos:

Front Squats:
YouTube - M19 W3 Full Body Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

It was a short workout. Didn't feel like pushing it at all. My shoulder was bothering me very much at the time and both shoulders were hurting. Today I am feeling fine and I think the rest has been good. I actually felt fine after the workout itself. 

Next workout is tomorrow....

Oh, movie update: I saw this movie last Friday which I forgot to mention: Brooklyn's Finest. AWESOME movie. It BLEW the Departed right out of the water. I loved it.​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 19, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Worked out in the morning today...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
455 lbs x 1 rep
475 lbs x 1 rep
495 lbs x FAIL
Next week starts a singles cycle. I am looking forward to the next 4 weeks of singles work.

*Grip Training:*
Walmart Gripper x 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 x 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 x 1 rep x 2 sets

*Renegade Rows:*
45 lbs x 7 reps x 2 sets

*Dumbbell Windmills:*
25 lbs x 7 reps x 2 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M19 W4 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I spent the whole day working on chopping down trees and doing heavy duty yardwork. I am sore beyond words!​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 19, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Worked out in the morning today...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
455 lbs x 1 rep
475 lbs x 1 rep
495 lbs x FAIL
Next week starts a singles cycle. I am looking forward to the next 4 weeks of singles work.

*Grip Training:*
Walmart Gripper x 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 x 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 x 1 rep x 2 sets

*Renegade Rows:*
45 lbs x 7 reps x 2 sets

*Dumbbell Windmills:*
25 lbs x 7 reps x 2 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M19 W4 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I spent the whole day working on chopping down trees and doing heavy duty yardwork. I am sore beyond words!​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Good GOD there are some BIG lifts in here my Friend, Excellent!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Good GOD there are some BIG lifts in here my Friend, Excellent!!!


Thank you very much, sir!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout. I was very sore from the yard work, tree chopping and log carrying.​
Workout:

*Dumbbell Rows:*
125 lbs x 3 reps
125 lbs x 5 reps
125 lbs x 7 reps

*High Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets
175 lbs x 7 reps

*Low Cable Rows:*
180 lbs x 8 reps
180 lbs x 12 reps
180 lbs x 16 reps

*Facepulls:*
85 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Pallof Press:*
47.5 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets
52.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Rows:
YouTube - M19 W4 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout...​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I traveled 5 hours from Dallas to San Antonio. Needless to say...I was beat and working out 30 minutes after this trip wasn't the best idea.​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 3 reps @ 90%
285 lbs x 1 rep @ 102%
I was supposed to do another 4 sets with 255 but I couldn't do it...I was way too tired. 

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Lunge with Unilateral Dumbbell Press = 40 lbs x 3 reps
Renegade Rows = 45 lbs x 5 reps
Spiderman Walks = BW x 10 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 10 reps​
Videos:

Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M19 W4 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I am beat.​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic progression, nice and STRONG lifts!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 23, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic progression, nice and STRONG lifts!!!


Thanks, Archie!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 23, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 19 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's training. I had to finish a project and instead of my planned 2 hours it took me 6 and therefore I had to skip dinner. I was going to skip the workout and grab food but I decided to go to the gym and I managed to get a huge meal after I got out past midnight.​
Workout:

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 13 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 10 reps
Total = 44 reps
Goal achieved. New goal is to hit 50 reps in 4 sets.

*Banded Overhead Press:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
165 lbs x 1 rep
This was very difficult.

*Dips:*
6 + 6 + 6 = 18 reps in 3 minutes​
Videos:

Pull-ups and Banded OHP:
YouTube - M19 W4 Press Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's having a good week. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 25, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from my workout....It's been a LONG day and an even longer week. I really thought that Senior year last semester would be a blast but it's been an awfully painful experience and trying to balance school, diet, gf, friends, working out, etc is very very difficult.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Singles @ > 90%:*
430 lbs @ 90%
455 lbs @ 96%
445 lbs @ 94%
475 lbs @ 100%
430 lbs @ 90%
455 lbs @ 96%
430 lbs @ 90%
This was very tiring. Week 1 of this system has me doing 6-8 singles so I did 7 and called it quits. It's funny that the last set was actually the easiest. 

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 = 6 reps
I've been slacking off on this exercise for too long. I'm gonna get back to doing these regularly now. 

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts and Pistol Squats:
YouTube - M20 W1 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I got accepted into a national Economics society called Omicron Delta Epsilon (ODE) which is awesome. 

I am gonna rest this weekend. I didn't sleep enough on Spring Break and I need to play catch up.

I hope everyone's having a good week. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 27, 2010)

*Grip Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I hadn't eaten enough so I decided to skip working out today. Decided to do some grip training instead.​
Workout:

*Walmart Gripper:*
5 reps x 2 sets
Set 1 was done slow and Set 2 was done faster. 1.5 minutes rest between sets. 

*Heavy Gripper 150:*
2 reps x 2 sets
No setting for the gripper for this. It felt kinda difficult. Rest Interval was 2 minutes. 

*Captain of Crush (CoC) #1:*
4 Singles
2 Doubles
This was very difficult and took everything I had. Naturally, I used a setting for this because I'm still new at this. I managed a clean close on two of the singles. Everything else was really close. But this is an improvement from last time where I couldn't even close one.

*Heavy Gripper 150:*
6 reps
With setting and done quick. A good finisher.

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Nothing special.​
Overall Impression:

Looking forward to tomorrow's workout....​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 28, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Worked out late tonight....I had barely eaten any food all day. Weird.​
Workout:

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 14 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 9 reps
Total = 44 reps
Tiring....

*Front Squats:*
270 lbs x 1 rep @ 95%
230 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets @ 82.5%
This is Week 9 of Brad Gillingham's cycle. Last week is max-out session of sorts. I paused at the bottom of the 270 lbs. Felt really awesome.

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Lunge with Unilateral Press = 40 lbs x 5 reps
Renegade Rows = 40 lbs x 5 reps
Kettlebell Swings = 60 lbs x 10 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 8 reps
Felt gooooood.....I almost threw up after the second round.​
Videos:

Pull-ups, Front Squats & Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M20 W1 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout.​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Tonight's training...​
Workout:

*Deadlift Singles @ > 90%:*
455 lbs @ 96%
475 lbs @ 100%
455 lbs @ 96%
455 lbs @ 96%
455 lbs @ 96%
So, to recap:
Week 1 = 7 Singles = Average Weight @ 445.7 lbs
Week 2 = 5 Singles = Average Weight @ 459.0 lbs
Next week is gonna be tres difficult with 10 singles. Should be quite an experience...

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 = 6 reps
Was running out of time. Didn't record these.

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Mobility Drills:
YouTube - Mobility Drills.wmv

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M20 W2 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Have a good weekend, everyone! ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 3, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout..​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 2 reps
Total = 10 reps
Decent.

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 5 reps
120 lbs x 7 reps
120 lbs x 9 reps
This was pretty difficult.

*Cable Rows:*
180 lbs x 12 reps
200 lbs x 10 reps
220 lbs x 5 reps
180 lbs x 12 reps

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Pallof Press:*
47.5 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Pull-ups, Rows and Core Training:
YouTube - M20 W2 Back Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I wish I had more time because I would've liked to do some inverted rows. Oh well...next week ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 3, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got done working out...​
Workout:

*Banded Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 2 reps @ 94%
155 lbs x 2 reps @ 94%
165 lbs x 1 rep @ 100%
155 lbs x 2 reps @ 94%
The goal was to hit 3 doubles above 90% of my max plus one single at 100%. Next week the goal is to hit 4 doubles. I'm gonna slowly increase the volume to 7 doubles hopefully.

*Incline Crazy Bell Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 4 reps x 3 sets
This was hard but I'm damn proud of myself for following through on this.

*Side Lateral Raises:*
12.5 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets
I need to be careful with this exercise because of my shoulder injuries.

Superset

*Inverted Rows:*
BW x 15 reps x 3 sets
The pump I got from this super set is unbelievable. 

*Side Plank Rows:*
BW x 30 seconds x 3 sets​
Videos:

A little of everything:
YouTube - M20 W2 Press Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I haven't eaten anything save 3 scoops of whey first thing in the morning and then my usual 2 scoops of Whey + 2 scoops of Dex during my workout...

My diet has been really good over the last 2 weeks. The last few days I've intentionally tried to keep myself eating clean but over the last 2 weeks I have managed to go from 205 lbs to 195 lbs. I know it's not water weight because when I weighed myself today at 195 lbs I was bloated like a pig and constipated as hell lol...​


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

I've done those before. A routine by Jason Ferruggia was where I heard of those. Impressive work, Andalite!



Andalite said:


> *Inverted Rows:*
> BW x 15 reps x 3 sets
> The pump I got from this super set is unbelievable. ​




​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I've done those before. A routine by Jason Ferruggia was where I heard of those. Impressive work, Andalite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, man!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 8, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is Monday's training. I have been too lazy to update it lol...

Diet has been awesome though. Getting in all my protein which is step 1 in the right direction. 250-260 grams per day.​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
I warmed up for this but then realized that I shouldn't do heavy front squats 2 days prior to deads....so I called it quits and hopped over to do some metabolic conditioning.

*Metabolic Conditioning for 2 rounds:*
Unilateral Press and Lunge = 40 lbs x 6 reps
Renegade Rows = 40 lbs x 6 reps
Kettlebell Swings = 55 lbs x 12 reps
Dumbbell Windmills = 30 lbs x 10 reps
Destroyed me. 

*Facepulls:*
90 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets ​
Videos:

Metabolic Conditioning:
YouTube - M20 W2 Squat Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

This workout was kinda meh...I'm gonna be starting a new front squat percentage based cycle come next week. Not completely sure about it as yet but it's gonna involve moving more weight.​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 8, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym. Very tiring workout.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 2 reps
415 lbs x 2 reps

*Deadlift Singles @ > 90%:*
455 lbs @ 96%
475 lbs @ 100%
475 lbs @ 100%
455 lbs @ 96%
455 lbs @ 96%
455 lbs @ 96%
455 lbs @ 96%
430 lbs @ 90%
430 lbs @ 90%
430 lbs @ 90%
Summary:
Week 1 = 7 Singles = Average Weight @ 445.7 lbs
Week 2 = 5 Singles = Average Weight @ 459.0 lbs
Week 3 = 10 Singles = Average Weight @ 451.5 lbs
Felt goooooood.....

*Pistol Squats:*
Skipped. Gym was already closed and I was thrown out by Campus Security lol...

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
YouTube - M20 W3 Deadlift Training​
Overall Impression:

Been a decent week. Next week is gonna be hell with 4 exams and papers and what not....Arg...not looking forward to that one bit. 

On a good note: I have been watching Dexter and Prison Break. I know I'm late on the scene but I've finished Season 1 and 2 of Dexter (watching Season 3 right now) and I'm in the process of watching Season 2 of Prison Break. The good thing about PB is that it doesn't allow you to get bored. It's got things going on all the time. I love shows like that. Similar shows which have so many overlapping stories and facades created by characters, etc are The Shield and Sons of Anarchy. 

I hope y'all have had a good week. Thanks for reading and have a wonderful weekend! ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 8, 2010)

Eric Troy over at *GUStrength* have posted a really AWESOME .pdf (free) for anyone who signs up for the newsletter. The .pdf is like 45 pages long and extremely dense with training and nutrition information: Sign-up sheet is on the front page itself

Cheers and I hope everyone's had a good week!!! 

ps: I am an Elite Member and this is not spam not am I (or is anybody for that matter) making any money from people visiting or signing up on GUStrength. It is a totally FREE website which is why I am promoting this opportunity to gain some new knowledge and information which is TOTALLY FREE!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's training.​
Workout:

*Banded Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 2 reps x 4 sets
165 lbs x 1 rep

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 7 reps
120 lbs x 9 reps
120 lbs x 11 reps

*Unilateral Overhead Press:*
70 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Cable Rows:*
180 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Side Lateral Raises:*
15 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

supset with

*Inverted Rows:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Banded Overhead Press, Dumbbell Rows, Unilateral Overhead Press, Side Lateral Raises and Inverted Rows:
YouTube - M20 W3 Press Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Ate like a beast last night. We went to bowl and it was my third time bowling ever....I scored an average of 110. Hmmm...Not that awesome but not that bad for my third time ever, right? 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend!​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am such a genius: I forgot to bring my camera on the one day I really should have. How awesome!​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
295 lbs x 1 rep
315 lbs x 1 rep
Wow...I am so psyched about a 315 Front Squat!!!! Next week I got to repeat something like this and I might hit 315 again so I will definitely record the lift. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 7 reps x 3 sets

*Grip Training:*
Walmart Gripper = 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 = 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 = 1 rep x 1 set
HG 150 = 2 reps x 2 sets
Hand Extensions = 2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets
My left hand was hurting a lot. I dunno why though...just some muscular pain. It'll go hopefully. ​
Videos:

Check back next week...​
Overall Impression:

Hell week is about to begin. I hope everyone had a good weekend and thanks for reading!!!​


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *Front Squats:*
> 255 lbs x 2 reps
> 275 lbs x 1 rep
> 295 lbs x 1 rep
> ...




Congratulations! ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Congratulations!
> [/INDENT]


Thanks, bro!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 15, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Was running on 4 hours of sleep. I had a miserable week. Tuesday was a massive Accounting exam. Wednesday was a 5 page paper on comparing Mary Daly and Stanley Hauerwas on a religious basis. Thursday (today) was me writing a 15 page report for my Business Capstone Seminar class. It was supposed to be a group project but you know it goes with groups...To top it off, I have a 4 page report on a historical review of King Louis XIV through Monsesquieu's "Persian Letters"...

So..running on 4 hours of sleep this is what went down:​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 2 reps
415 lbs x 2 reps

*Deadlift Singles @ > 90% of 1RM:*
455 lbs @ 96%
480 lbs @ 101%
500 lbs @ 105%
Summary:
Week 1 = 7 Singles = Average Weight @ 445.7 lbs
Week 2 = 5 Singles = Average Weight @ 459.0 lbs
Week 3 = 10 Singles = Average Weight @ 451.5 lbs
Week 4 = 3 Singles = Average Weight @ 476.7 lbs
Finally got 500 lbs!!! My friends rib on me calling me a "Jiggly". When you watch the 500 clip you guys will see why they call me that.....there is not one molecule (literally) of fat on my body which does not uncontrollably jiggle when I Deadlift this heavy!!! ahhaa...all in all I'm please with this workout. The last time I ran a 4 week singles cycle ended on December 18th. I set a new relative max on Deadlifts at the time of 475 lbs. So in roughly 4 months or 16 weeks I've gained 25 lbs. That roughly 1.5625 lbs per week. As always, major props to Eric Troy from Ground Up Strength for his guidance and help. The next goal for Deadlifts is to chase 525 lbs.  

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 5 = 8 reps
I need to do these more often because I've really lost practice. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 5 reps x 2 sets

*Cable Wood-Chops:*
32.5 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts, Pistol Squats and Core Training:
YouTube - M20 W4 Deadlift Training.wmv​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's had a good week. 

Thanks for reading and I hope y'all have a great Friday!! ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2010)

In my last Deadlift workout I wrote out percentages greater than 100% of my max. This is NOT to indicate to people that  *The Singles Scene* prescribes this. I wrote 101% and 105% for myself for me to gauge my own progress. If you want to know how to run the *Singles Scene Cycle* for yourself, click on the link. 

So please, whoever reads this, don't think that this was a max out session or get confused by the 101% and 105%. Those are milestones for me and not part of the cycle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *Deadlift Singles @ > 90% of 1RM:*
> 500 lbs @ 105%
> 
> Finally got 500 lbs!!!



Congratulations!    It's always great when you get to hit a new PR ending in 00.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2010)

You had 4 hours of sleep and did 500 lbs @ 105%?  You suck.  And by "you suck", I mean, "I suck."  

Excellent workout.

I have to ask, what are "weird ab exercises"?


----------



## Andalite (Apr 17, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Congratulations!    It's always great when you get to hit a new PR ending in 00.



haha Thanks a lot, TT. Much appreciated! 



DOMS said:


> You had 4 hours of sleep and did 500 lbs @ 105%?  You suck.  And by "you suck", I mean, "I suck."
> 
> Excellent workout.
> 
> I have to ask, what are "weird ab exercises"?



Thank you VERY much for the kind words. 

The Weird Ab Exercises are in the video I posted. They work your core. Have you seen the link I posted? If not, I'll post it again for you:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Yesterday's workout...​
Workout:

*BodyWeight Pull-ups:*
BW x 15 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 9 reps
Total = 46 reps
It's been 3 weeks since I last did these. I beat my previous numbers by 2 reps but I think my goal to reach 50 reps in 4 sets may not happen for a while..

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 1 rep
BW + 20 lbs x 4 reps
Total = 9 reps
Tiring....

*Cable Rows:*
180 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Russian Twists:*
25 lbs x 6 reps x 4 sets

*Facepulls:*
90 lbs x 15 reps
110 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

BodyWeight Pull-ups, Weighted Pull-ups, Russian Twists and Facepulls:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Tiring workout....Doing 2 variations of pull-ups pretty much torched my back.

In other news: I saw Death at a Funeral last night. I haven't seen the British Version but the new movie was pretty funny. I liked it. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend! ​


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Andalite said:


> The Weird Ab Exercises are in the video I posted. They work your core. Have you seen the link I posted? If not, I'll post it again for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to laugh at your single-leg squats.  You're almost as bad as I am!  

I'd call your ab exercise, "Ass to the sky-ups."


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I had to laugh at your single-leg squats.  You're almost as bad as I am!
> 
> I'd call your ab exercise, "Ass to the sky-ups."


I used to be really good at Pistol Squats but after 8 months of not doing them regularly I need a LOT of practice to get back to being able to do 13 reps straight. Kinda frustrating actually because I spent all summer dedicated strictly to Deadlifts and Pistol Squats. I went from not being able to do one pistol squat to doing 13 straight and I dropped all squatting movements and focused on just that. In addition, I also did a lot of Deadlifting. I went from 385x1 to 385x3x7 lol... I will bounce back though. Practice practice and more practice! 

As for the ab exercise...try farting upside down. It's WEIIIRRDDD as hell!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Andalite said:


> I used to be really good at Pistol Squats but after 8 months of not doing them regularly I need a LOT of practice to get back to being able to do 13 reps straight. Kinda frustrating actually because I spent all summer dedicated strictly to Deadlifts and Pistol Squats. I went from not being able to do one pistol squat to doing 13 straight and I dropped all squatting movements and focused on just that. In addition, I also did a lot of Deadlifting. I went from 385x1 to 385x3x7 lol... I will bounce back though. Practice practice and more practice!
> 
> As for the ab exercise...try farting upside down. It's WEIIIRRDDD as hell!!!



Are you kidding?  If I tried them, _someone else_ would name it, "Hey look, that weak sauce just fell on floor."

If you want some real "falling on your butt" fun, try overhead squats.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you kidding?  If I tried them, _someone else_ would name it, "Hey look, that weak sauce just fell on floor."
> 
> If you want some real "falling on your butt" fun, try overhead squats.


Dude, I love Overhead Squats. OH Squats and Pistol Squats have been my staple for years now. It's only in the last 3 months I've shifted focus to Front Squats. 

I absolutely LOVE overhead squats.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Just some of them. I used to do them once a week at the very least for the longest time!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Dude, I love Overhead Squats. OH Squats and Pistol Squats have been my staple for years now. It's only in the last 3 months I've shifted focus to Front Squats.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE overhead squats.
> 
> Just some of them. I used to do them once a week at the very least for the longest time!



They are not an ego exercise!

I love anything squats.  Have you tried cable squats?


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> They are not an ego exercise!
> 
> I love anything squats.  Have you tried cable squats?


Well, all squats need to have a purpose. I do Pistol Squats for Hip Stability. I did Overhead Squats for Hip Mobility and Core Training. 

What should the desired effects of cable squats be?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Well, all squats need to have a purpose. I do Pistol Squats for Hip Stability. I did Overhead Squats for Hip Mobility and Core Training.
> 
> What should the desired effects of cable squats be?



I'd have to guess they help the stabilizing muscles.  It's a mid-weight squat that tries to pull you forward.  Give 'em a try and you'll see how they hit the body.

I mostly do them just because I think they challenging and fun.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'd have to guess they help the stabilizing muscles.  It's a mid-weight squat that tries to pull you forward.  Give 'em a try and you'll see how they hit the body.
> 
> I mostly do them just because I think they challenging and fun.


Thats cool. I'll have a look see. I think I saw some youtube videos of this exercise on t-nation a short while ago.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thats cool. I'll have a look see. I think I saw some youtube videos of this exercise on t-nation a short while ago.




Which reminds me, check this out.  Hours of fun.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 20 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym. Terrible day in terms of diet. In terms of performance it was stellar.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
It's been so long since I've done this exercise!! My shoulders are getting adjusted to the lift so I think in a couple of weeks I should be more smooth with the 155-175 range.

*Front Squats:*
235 lbs x 5 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps
285 lbs x 1 rep
315 lbs x 1 rep
I did remember to bring my video camera this time...I just wanted to see if I could hit 315. Next week onwards I'm gonna work within the 90-100% range for one single and then do doubles in the 80-90% range.

*Back Squats:*
315 lbs x 2 reps
315 lbs x 2 reps
325 lbs x 1 rep
This lift feels so alien to me....

*Anderson Half Front Squats:*
325 lbs x 1 rep
325 lbs x 1 rep
I thought this was gonna be easy as pie...Boy was I wrong!

*Front Planks with Alternating Raised Arm and Leg:*
BW x 60 seconds x 2 sets
Destroyed me. I hate anything timed because it becomes so mundane and 100% of the battle is in the mind and with my ADD I cannot concentrate on nothing for that long!!!!! ​
Videos:

Four Squat Workout:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Very tiring workout...but I am very pleased with the results! 

I am gonna do this Four Squat Workout from now on out. I will gradually increase density over the next few weeks but I am going to be running a small cycle for Front Squats too. I won't be hitting 315 for quite a while... 

All in all it's been a good weekend. I hope y'all have had fun too. Thanks for reading!​


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

^FANTASTIC!

I'm not too keen on your spotter at 3:39, though. Not sure how much help he would have been. You looked like you had strength to spare, fortunately.

Great workout. Those front squats were all especially impressive. Kudos, man.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 22, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym....I've had a really decent week. Next week is gonna be hell though. LOTS of assignments plus I have a huge 15 page paper due on Tuesday which I have yet to begin.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

*Deadlifts:*
425 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
445 lbs x 2 reps
445 lbs x 1 rep
465 lbs x 2 reps
After last week's Singles Session, I had to do some Quality Volume Training. This basically means you do 1-3 reps per set, start with 85% of your max (in this particular case) and you make small increments in weight while maintaining as much quality as you can. That is why after the 2nd rep with 465 I decided to call it quits.

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 + 2 = 8 reps
Practice makes perfect and right now I need a LOT of practice.

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 7 reps
BW x 6 reps
BW x 7 reps

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts, Pistol Squats and Weird Ab Exercise:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Looking forward to an enjoyable Friday!!!  

I hope everyone's had a good week. Thanks for reading!!!​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^FANTASTIC!
> 
> I'm not too keen on your spotter at 3:39, though. Not sure how much help he would have been. You looked like you had strength to spare, fortunately.
> 
> Great workout. Those front squats were all especially impressive. Kudos, man.



Thanks a lot, bro! 

The spotter at 3:39 was useless lol....

I want to be able to Front Squat 405 sometime in my life


----------



## Andalite (Apr 23, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Bad idea to go do this within 24 hours of my Deadlift Training....​
Workout:

*BodyWeight Pull-ups:*
BW x 14 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 7 reps
Total = 32 reps
Terrible..

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 5 reps
120 lbs x 6 reps

*Cable Wood Chops:*
27.5 lbs x 12 reps
32.5 lbs x 12 reps
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Pull-ups and Rows:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Time to rest...​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 25, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back from the gym...I'm pretty destroyed.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
115 lbs x 5 reps
135 lbs x 4 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 1 rep
I need to work on technique more. For some reason my left arm just doesn't lockout the weight at the grip width I using. I think I'll wear elbow sleeves next time. Weird that my elbows are playing games with me.

*Front Squats:*
235 lbs x 5 reps
250 lbs x 4 reps
265 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
Decent work..

*Back Squats:*
275 lbs x 5 reps
285 lbs x 4 reps
295 lbs x 2 reps
315 lbs x 2 reps
Some of the reps may not have been "A2G" which is fine with me. I hate back squats but I've found they're useful in improving my Front Squats and vice versa.

*Anderson Half Back Squats:*
315 lbs x 3 reps
325 lbs x 1 rep
Will increase volume next week..

*Russian Twists:*
25 lbs x 7 reps
35 lbs x 6 reps
35 lbs x 8 reps
These are kinda difficult and I felt them in my lower abs really hard - not that you can really "isolate" your lower abs. ​
Videos:

Four Squat Workout:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

I'm writing a 15 page Intermediate Macroeconomic paper on the current crisis of the PIIGS: Portugal, Ireland, Italy and Spain. Very interesting...I feel so exhausted though!!! 

Diet has been very bad. Graduation is close which means final exams are literally one week away so right now my diet isn't very high up on my priority list. However, I am keeping my protein intake pretty high. Hopefully I will be able to lose some weight over the next few weeks. 

My goal in terms of physique is to drop down to the 185-190 range. I doubt it will happen anytime soon but I intend on getting it done by November.

I hope everyone's had a good weekend. I went and saw "The Losers" on Saturday night. Awesome movie. I love movies like that because everyone knows it's a shitty plot: the makers, the audience, the actors, everyone! You just gotta revel in that fact hahaha!!! ​


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2010)

Andalite said:


> My goal in terms of physique is to drop down to the 185-190 range.



What do you weigh currently?


----------



## Andalite (Apr 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> What do you weigh currently?


202-204 as of this morning


----------



## Andalite (Apr 26, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I was going to skip training today but decided at the very last minute to stop being a wanker. I have been working on this 15 page Econ report for 2 days now and I wanted to complete it before I hit the gym. I did manage to do that and only after I had proof read the whole report did I decide to leave. But, I had like an hour to lift. So, I modified my training and did a Shoulder Medley. Medley is a fancy way of saying Circuit so I'm gonna use that instead. So....I decided to do Banded OHP, Unilateral OHP and Side Lateral Raises back to back.​
Workout:

*Banded Overhead Press:*
Medley 1 = 135 lbs x 6 reps
Medley 2 = 135 lbs x 5 reps
Medley 3 = 135 lbs x 4 reps
Medley 4 = 155 lbs x 1 rep
The first 3 Medleys were really good. However, the 4th went to shit. My shoulders were fried after the first 3 Medleys...

*Unilateral Overhead Press:*
Medley 1 = 65 lbs x 3 reps
Medley 2 = 65 lbs x 3 reps
Medley 3 = 65 lbs x 3 reps
Medley 4 = 40 lbs x 10 reps

*Side Lateral Raises:*
Medley 1 = 12.5 lbs x 10 reps
Medley 2 = 12.5 lbs x 10 reps
Medley 3 = 12.5 lbs x 10 reps
Medley 4 = 7.5 lbs x 10 reps

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 15 reps
90 lbs x 15 reps
90 lbs x 15 reps
100 lbs x 15 reps

*Cable Wood Chops:*
37.5 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

All 4 Shoulder Medleys and Facepulls:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

I weighed myself today. 205 lbs....WTF....eating less than 2000 calories is destroying me...2 weeks ago I weighed in at 195 lbs lol...WTF indeed. Time to start eating right. More food and good quality food.​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I have a massive exam tomorrow...the first of the last exams I'll ever take at Trinity University...I need to get an A.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 7 reps
295 lbs x 4 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

*Deadlifts:*
425 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
445 lbs x 1 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
465 lbs x 1 rep
475 lbs x 1 rep
Several things went wrong here..Firstly, I have a disgusting habit of biting my calluses and I tore 2 of them off today which lead to my grip sucking on each and every rep (you can actually see my hesitation at the start of quite a few reps and sets). Secondly, I am squatting too much. It's causing my body to be sore for more than 2 days and it is adversely affecting my performance. It won't be an issue once I graduate because then I will be on an 8 day rotation which will enable PLENTY of recovery time. But for now it's becoming hazardous. Lastly, I was way off my groove. Not good.

*Pistol Squats:*
Skipped

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
Skipped

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's had a good week. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (May 1, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Yesterday was the last day of classes. Feels soooo weird....​
Workout:

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 7 reps
120 lbs x 12 reps
120 lbs x 11 reps
120 lbs x 5 reps
I had a novel idea (yes, sarcastic). I figured out that I am not compelled to NOT take a rest in between each side.

*Cable Rows:*
180 lbs x 10 reps
190 lbs x 10 reps
200 lbs x 10 reps

*Facepulls:*
90 lbs x 15 reps
90 lbs x 15 reps
100 lbs x 15 reps

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 6 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Pull-ups and Rows:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout. Very happy with the rows. They felt great.​


----------



## Andalite (May 2, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Last week I did the 4 Squat workout...my soreness made my Deadlift workout impossible. So, this week, I decided to revisit a past chapter and dedicate this workout to Pistol Squats, Pull-ups, Grip Training and core work.​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 + 7 + 4 + 8 = 25 reps
I am really happy with this. It's been so long since I've done these efficiently I had almost forgotten how to do them. I am going to try get 25 reps in one set this year. 

*Pull-ups:*
8 + 10 + 8 + 10 + 9 + 5 = 50 reps
I did not do these aggressively. I just wanted to hit 50 reps in 5-6 sets with 8-10 reps per set. I am happy with this outcome as well.

*Grip Training:*
WMT = 5 reps x 2 sets
HG 150 = 2 reps x 2 sets
CoC #1 = 4 Singles
I am glad I've been doing these once every 2 weeks. Progression is a LOT better this week.

*Russian Twists:*
35 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Dumbbell Windmills:*
30 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Pull-ups, Russian Twists and Dumbbell Windmills:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Final exams begin on Wednesday...time to put my nose to the grindstone!!! 

I hope everyone's had a good weekend. I haven't seen any movies but I did got to 6th Street in Austin which was a real blast!​


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I have so little motivation to study for finals...arg!​
Workout:

*Banded Overhead Press:*
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 1 rep
135 lbs x 5 reps
Decent....Not too pleased about this.

*Unilateral Overhead Press:*
75 lbs x 4 reps
75 lbs x 5 reps
75 lbs x 6 reps
The last set was a royal pain. I got all 6 with my left hand but then I failed after 5 on the right. I had to take a couple of minutes to rest and then I hit one rep. 

*Side Lateral Raises:*
15 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Lying Dragon Flags:*
BW x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Hammer Grip Pull-ups:*
BW x 5 reps
BW x 15 reps
After all those 50 reps of pull-ups just yesterday I was toast..​
Videos:

Banded OHP, Unilateral OHP and Hammer Grip Pull-ups:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Hope everyone had a good weekend! ​


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2010)

Damn, you are one strong guy. Deadlifts are fantastic! Just read over a few pages in your journal and really like your training style - nice work


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, you are one strong guy. Deadlifts are fantastic! Just read over a few pages in your journal and really like your training style - nice work


Thanks a lot, Gazhole. You should drop by more often


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thanks a lot, Gazhole. You should drop by more often



Definitely will! You do one armed overhead press, pistols, and lots of deadlifts. This is more like my journal than mine is.


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Definitely will! You do one armed overhead press, pistols, and lots of deadlifts. This is more like my journal than mine is.


ahahha...I love those lifts. I don't train for PL'ing so restricting myself to _just_ the big 3 is silly.


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2010)

Andalite said:


> ahahha...I love those lifts. I don't train for PL'ing so restricting myself to _just_ the big 3 is silly.



Not to mention boring as hell!


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Not to mention boring as hell!


Well yeah that too. I detest back squats with a passion and bench press is out of the question.

If I had to have 3 main lifts (if I just HAD to restrict myself) they would be Deadlift, Front Squat and Strict Standing Overhead Press. So far I total in at 1000 lbs with 500/315/185 but I want to try to get 2000 in this lifetime


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Well yeah that too. I detest back squats with a passion and bench press is out of the question.
> 
> If I had to have 3 main lifts (if I just HAD to restrict myself) they would be Deadlift, Front Squat and Strict Standing Overhead Press. So far I total in at 1000 lbs with 500/315/185 but I want to try to get 2000 in this lifetime



Solid numbers, dude! Really strong 

Heavy military press is amazing. I'm not a fantastic back squatter, for some reason i've never got the hang of it like i did with Deadlifts.


----------



## Andalite (May 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Solid numbers, dude! Really strong
> 
> Heavy military press is amazing. I'm not a fantastic back squatter, for some reason i've never got the hang of it like i did with Deadlifts.


Yeah me neither. It just feels unnatural to me. I prefer my front squats and overhead squats over the back squat.


----------



## Andalite (May 6, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 3*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Exams have been very painful....I really hope I do well. Things aren't looking so hot and there's not much I could've done about it. Good news is that I think most people are failing though that doesn't provide much solace.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 5 reps
385 lbs x 2 reps

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
475 lbs x 1 rep
Decent stuff. I went by feel. I am glad I switched to Pistol Squats on Sunday...my hips felt good though I am not 100% in my groove. Something is missing and I don't know what. The 475 lbs set was a royal pain. The bar got stuck mid movement at my thigh. That is soooo frustrating!!! I should get back to wearing my track pants.

*Pistol Squats:*
Skipped

*Front Planks:*
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets
I did my usual alternate one arm one leg thingy for 30 seconds each set...Good stuff though I hate this exercise. It is soo mind numbingly boring to just stay in one position for that long!

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Thanks for reading, everyone! Hope y'all are having a good week ​


----------



## Andalite (May 13, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 21 - Week 4*​
Beginning Thoughts:

So I have missed like 3 workouts from last week. I was neck deep in final exams till Tuesday and the last few days have been some intense partying because of graduation which is on Saturday.

I am not sure how my training is going to be for the next 7 days....I hope I manage to get atleast 1-2 workouts in but right now I cannot guarantee even one. Saturday is graduation and Sunday is the day to checkout of dorms so I can't workout on either day. As for tomorrow...well, that can happen. Friday is a no no because of lunches/dinners I have to attend.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 7 reps
295 lbs x 4 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 2 reps

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
500 lbs x 1 rep
I wanted to hit 500 one more time before graduation. Done. I'm happy.

*Pistol Squats:*
Skipped

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout....Deadlift form has improved a HELL of a lot since the last time I attempted 500. I'm glad I got the lift.​


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2010)

500lbs is phenomenal, dude! Big congrats!

How are finals going?


----------



## Andalite (May 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> 500lbs is phenomenal, dude! Big congrats!
> 
> How are finals going?


Thanks, man.

Finals are done. Time to graduate!


----------



## Andalite (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I don't know how many of you that read this but I wanted to make an announcement. 

*Eric Troy* from *Ground Up Strength* has just released a *free* eBook which is ALL about *Overhead Squats* and *Hip Mobility*.

If you are having issues with your Squat, I think it is a must-read. It will help you improve your technique and become a LOT stronger!

I have attached the eBook here for anyone to download. 

If you like it, please do head over to the main site of Ground Up Strength and sign-up for the newsletter. There are previously archived newsletters with TONS of training and nutrition articles. Eric also sends out free eBooks all the time.

Seriously, guys and gals: check it out!


----------



## Andalite (May 19, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I signed up at this fancy new gym called True Fitness because I desperately needed round 45 lbs plates to do Deadlifts. My old gym doesn't have an oly bar - it has a thinner bar which weighs 25 lbs and has no grooves which also makes gripping the bar an issue. In addition to this all the plates in my old gym are triangular in shaped which is a royal pain in the ass because they put the bar at a lower position than a regular round plate. So I am kinda doing Deficit Deadlifts without wanting to. So, I went to this new establishment and asked them a whole bunch of questions from:

Do you have many 45 lbs Plates?

Do you allow Deadlifting?

Can I video record all of my lifts?

The manager said yes to everything. So I figured what the hell....in this country there are hardly any gyms which have power cages and fewer gyms which have so many 45 lbs plates. So I paid the $600 membership fee and signed up for the year.​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 7 reps
295 lbs x 4 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

*Deadlifts:*
Got kicked out of the gym.​
Videos:

Nothing​
Overall Impression:

So I do all my warm-ups for Deadlifts and I load 415 on the bar. I stand back and try to screw my camera onto my tripod and the owner of the gym comes up to me and asks me if he can be of help. I tell him that I'm fine. LOL.

He then proceeds to tell me that I am not allowed to firstly Deadlift in this one-of-a-kind gym and that I cannot record my video because of their "elite clientele" (because after all $600 per year is nothing to sneeze at). So I explained to the bloke that I had asked these specific questions before signing up and only signed up on the condition that my conditions would be met. He argues with me so I request my money back. 

He hands over the money. I start walking out the door. He and his trainers stop me and ask me to unload the bar (415 lbs). I told them to fuck themselves and I walked off.

This makes me rage like none other. 

I need to find a gym in a country in which nobody does the kind of shit that I do which has (1) a powercage and (2) more than 5 round 45 lbs plates. Fucking miserable.

I really wish I had a lot of money. I'd replicate my gym at Trinity University in a heartbeat.​


----------



## Andalite (May 21, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am trying to find places online to buy plates. I think that is what I am going to have to resort to. I need to buy an Oly bar, a bunch of plates and adjustable dumbbells. I may not be able to come up with a complete home gym but right now I need to be able to do Deadlifts in peace and if it means buying a whole bunch of plates, then do be it.​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 4 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps

*Chest Supported Rows:*
160 lbs x 4 reps
180 lbs x 4 reps
200 lbs x 2 reps
180 lbs x 3 reps

*V-Bar High Cable Rows:*
70 kgs x 10 reps
75 kgs x 10 reps
80 kgs x 10 reps
70 kgs x 12 reps

*Hammer Curls:*
20 kgs x 6 reps x 2 sets

*Russian Twists:*
45 lbs x 6 reps
45 lbs x 10 reps
45 lbs x 12 reps

*Facepulls:*
45 kgs x 15 reps x 2 sets

*Rope Chin-ups:*
BW x 5 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Pull-ups and Rows:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Decent session. 

I am gonna go to a couple of fitness stores and see if they have oly bars and plates to sell.

If anybody knows any cheap place online like a discount store or something, please do give me links. I am serious about buying these plates and bars. Thanks!​


----------



## Andalite (May 22, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout. I felt pretty decent going into it.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 1 rep
The set with 145 lbs because a rest paused set lol. I leaned too far forward on the 2nd rep and the bar crashed into the safety bars. So I had to reset it and do the last 2 reps separately. I'll get better as I do this more often. 

*Front Squats:*
205 lbs x 5 reps
235 lbs x 4 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
This was really good.

*Back Squats:*
275 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 3 reps
315 lbs x 2 reps
I still hate back squats but they felt good.

*Anderson Half Squats:*
315 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 8 reps x 4 sets​
Videos:

Everything:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Today (Sunday) is going to be a rest day. I am sore as hell from this workout and I am glad to be taking an off. If I didn't mention this earlier, I am on a new layout:

Day 1: Deadlift Training - Basically doing Deadlifts, Pistol Squats and Core Training

Day 2: Off

Day 3: Back Training - Weighted Pull-ups, Chest Supported Rows (till I get adjustable dumbbell handles made for me), High Cable Rows, Facepulls, etc etc

Day 4: Squat Training - 4 different Squat variations plus some Core Training

Day 5: Off/Grip Training every other week - just gripper action

Day 6: Press Training - heavy OHPs and Pull-ups (bodyweight only), supplementary lifts, etc

Day 7: Off

Day 8: Off

Day 9: Repeat

So this is how my training is going to look from here on out. 

I hope everyone's having a good week. I went and saw Shrek 3D. It was pretty good.

Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

New program looks good man! Still moving heavy weights in here, i like it!


----------



## Andalite (May 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> New program looks good man! Still moving heavy weights in here, i like it!


Thanks man


----------



## Andalite (May 24, 2010)

*Press Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 1*​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout....​
Workout:

*Banded Overhead Press:*
155 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 1 rep
135 lbs x 4 reps
It's been too long a break to expect my work capacity to remain the same. I'll improve on this next time...

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 12 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 10 reps
Total = 42 reps

*Close Grip Bench Press with Crazy Bells:*
165 lbs x 5 reps
185 lbs x 5 reps
195 lbs x 4 reps
195 lbs x 2 reps
The first set of 195 involved the 4th rep being a true grinder. You'll see it in the video: it took ages to move the bar. On the very last set, I failed on the 3rd rep lol...

*Cable Wood Chops:*
15 kgs x 12 reps
17.5 kgs x 14 reps
20 kgs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Banded OHP, Pull-ups and Close Grip Bench Press with Crazy Bells:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Decent session. I'm sore as hell from Saturday's Squat Training. I hope the next 2 days of rest help in the healing..​


----------



## Andalite (May 28, 2010)

*Deadlift Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Last night's workout..​
Workout:

*Deadlift Warm-up:*
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 7 reps
295 lbs x 4 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 1 rep
Fucking miserable workout. I really hate this. Second terrible workout in a row and there are yet many more to come. So whats the problem here? Y'all can see this in the video but here's the simple list:
1. The barbell is not an olympic bar and is much thinner therefore its a pain to hold
2. The barbell has no knurling except towards the very end
3. The plates are triangular in shape so whenever they land they're at an awkward angle
4. The plates are smaller than the normal 45 cm diameter plates I am used to working out with

*Pistol Squats:*
6 + 7 = 13 reps

*Ab Roller:*
BW x 10 reps x 5 sets

*Hand Extensions:*
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

This is very frustrating...​


----------



## Andalite (May 29, 2010)

*Back Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just got back...​
Workout:

*Weighted Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps

*Chest Supported Rows:*
160 lbs x 3 reps
180 lbs x 3 reps
200 lbs x 3 reps
180 lbs x 3 reps
180 lbs x 3 reps

*High Cable Rows:*
75 kgs x 10 reps
75 kgs x 10 reps
80 kgs x 8 + 2 reps
70 kgs x 12 reps
70 kgs x 10 reps

*V-Grip Chin-ups:*
BW x 6 reps x 2 sets

*Russian Twists aka Landmines:*
45 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
45 kgs x 15 reps
40 kgs x 15 reps

*Hammer Curls:*
20 kgs x 8 reps x 1 set​
Videos:

nothing special​
Overall Impression:

Tomorrow is squat day.​


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Deadlifts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two words: holy shit.  You may have been frustrated, but I think that's awesome.

I also liked the music.  You can't go wrong with AC/DC!


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2010)

Do you have a "Play it Again Sports" nearby? They sell used/new sports equipment and they often carry standard weight lifting equipment.


----------



## Andalite (May 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Two words: holy shit.  You may have been frustrated, but I think that's awesome.
> 
> I also liked the music.  You can't go wrong with AC/DC!



Thanks for the positivity, dude. I am so frustrated with this shit it's unbelievable. 

I do love AC/DC!!!! 



fufu said:


> Do you have a "Play it Again Sports" nearby? They sell used/new sports equipment and they often carry standard weight lifting equipment.



We don't have such sports stores in India. This is most unfortunate lol...


----------



## Andalite (May 30, 2010)

*Squat Training
Mesocycle 22 - Week 2*​
Beginning Thoughts:

Just worked out..​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 4 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 5 reps
245 lbs x 3 reps
265 lbs x 2 reps
295 lbs x 1 rep

*Back Squats:*
295 lbs x 3 reps
295 lbs x 3 reps
315 lbs x 2 reps

*Anderson Half Squats:*
315 lbs x 4 reps
315 lbs x 4 reps
345 lbs x 4 reps

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 8 reps x 4 sets​
Videos:

Everything:





YouTube Video









​
Overall Impression:

Very tiring workout....​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Overall Impression:
> Very tiring workout....​



_Ya think? _



Never heard of Anderson squats. Cool.
*
Anderson Squats « GUStrength's Blog*


----------



## Andalite (May 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Ya think? _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup 

They're pretty cool. I think they've helped me lockout and stability issues. Plus, they're fun...in a painful way


----------



## Andalite (Jun 13, 2010)

Firstly, I apologize for the long absence. I have been training like normal but there are too many changes going on so I haven't been able to have too many satisfying workouts. So, there haven't been any recent updates.

I was extremely dejected after today's workout, but after conferring with Eric, I am accepting things better.

There are a lot of changes going on in my life and I had expected lifting to be a constant but I was wrong. 

I have also become very unmotivated with my training and the lack of equipment and stuff at my gym is bothering me a lot.

I should have my home gym set up sometime in the next 3-4 weeks. 

So, in the interim I am going to be focusing my training around 3 exercises: Pistol Squats, Pull-ups and Unilateral Overhead Presses.

In short, a whole lot more pulling and pushing and whatever lower body work I do right now is going to be either Pistol Squats or Overhead Squats or Front Squats. No more Deadlifting regularly. Each workout will be taken as it is. This is just a heads up to everybody. 

I will update this log regularly as well.

Here is the 4 day layout as of now:

*Full Body 1*

Pistol Squats
Pull-ups
Close Grip Bench Press
Core Training

*Upper*

Unilateral Overhead Press
Chest Supported Rows
High Cable Rows
Core Training

*Lower*

Front Squats
Unilateral RDLs
Reverse Lunges
Core Training

*Full Body 2*

Overhead Squats
Pull-ups (weighted)
Facepulls
Core Training

The way this will be laid out is:

Day 1: Full Body 1
Day 2: Off
Day 3: Upper
Day 4: Lower
Day 5: Off
Day 6: Full Body 2
Day 7: Off
Day 8: Off
Day 9: Repeat


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

Good to see you're back, man! Sorry to hear about all the gym problems, it sucks when the only thing holding you back is the lack of stuff to utilize the strength you KNOW you have! Thats why you shouldn't feel too bad - your training is great, the world just needs to catch up with you, you strong bastard!!

Looking forward to these new workouts, i'm gonna make sure you post as regularly as you say from now on lol


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow 155lbs is alot for an overhead squat, seen guys in my gym struggling to do it with the olympic bar itself, good stuff.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Good to see you're back, man! Sorry to hear about all the gym problems, it sucks when the only thing holding you back is the lack of stuff to utilize the strength you KNOW you have! Thats why you shouldn't feel too bad - your training is great, the world just needs to catch up with you, you strong bastard!!
> 
> Looking forward to these new workouts, i'm gonna make sure you post as regularly as you say from now on lol



Hey G,

Thanks a lot for writing that out. It feels good to know someone IS following my training after all  

I am most DEFINITELY going to post my workouts. I'm calling this an interim cycle. 

My home gym should be set up by the end of the month so I am doing this in the interim. It's a good thing my parents are willing to buy me all the stuff I need because there is no way I could've continued to workout at my club (for deadlifts). 



davegmb said:


> Wow 155lbs is alot for an overhead squat, seen guys in my gym struggling to do it with the olympic bar itself, good stuff.



Thanks man. In here, I love doing weird shit


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Hey G,
> 
> Thanks a lot for writing that out. It feels good to know someone IS following my training after all
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome, dude. If i had the space for a home gym i'd totally take advantage of that, your parents are awesome!

I think you can see results on any program so long as you work hard at it. Look at the guys training around the 1900's - they had absolutely none of the equipment we have now and they're still some of the strongest people ever to have lived!

Just put 100% into it and by the time you get back to your regular lifting i wouldn't be surprised if you got a little stronger even.

I went to my old gym at the end of last week and i'm so glad i moved. It was shocking. All the same people doing the same things and looking the same. I maxed out on Deads and used all the 45's in the place, thats how few of them there were!


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thanks for the positivity, dude. I am so frustrated with this shit it's unbelievable.
> 
> I do love AC/DC!!!!
> 
> ...



lol, I had no idea you lived in India.  

Nice front squats.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> That sounds awesome, dude. If i had the space for a home gym i'd totally take advantage of that, your parents are awesome!



Yeah they are although it's not that expensive. Basically I am buying two barbells, a whole bunch of plates, a couple of dumbbell handles and a powercage. It's all less than $1000 actually. And I am buying 400 kilograms of plates. 



> I think you can see results on any program so long as you work hard at it. Look at the guys training around the 1900's - they had absolutely none of the equipment we have now and they're still some of the strongest people ever to have lived!



Yeah thats true...I never really thought about it like that.



> Just put 100% into it and by the time you get back to your regular lifting i wouldn't be surprised if you got a little stronger even.



This is the new plan 



> I went to my old gym at the end of last week and i'm so glad i moved. It was shocking. All the same people doing the same things and looking the same. I maxed out on Deads and used all the 45's in the place, thats how few of them there were!



My gym has the same issue. I don't want to go over it again....it's retarded and I sound like a whiny little girl lol...but yeah: I get you. I will still belong to my current gym (because it only costs $40 per year) but my home gym will be the place for Deadlifts mostly.



fufu said:


> lol, I had no idea you lived in India.
> 
> Nice front squats.



Thanks and yeah...I just moved back home to Bombay. I need to edit my profile with that...Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 14, 2010)

*Full Body Training 1*

I weighed myself today...I am at 183 lbs...wtf...thats a 17 lbs weightloss in 8 weeks. Most of it has been off my stomach though which is good. I took this as an excuse to pig out today though 

Pistol Squats = 7 + 10 + 8 = 25 reps
Very cool. I then did a 4th set of basically 1 rep but I stopped at the bottom and just absorbed that position for 25 seconds.

Pull-ups = 8 + 10 + 12 = 30 reps super-setted with the Pistol Squats.
Pull-ups = 7 + 5 + 8 = 20 reps super-setted with CGBP
TOTAL = 50 reps

Close Grip Bench Press = 165 lbs x 5 reps, 185 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
Solid. I am very happy about this.

Ab Roller = BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Decent workout. Felt really good actually.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks really good, man!

Pistols/Pullups superset is awesome. I love pistols. Congratulations on the weight loss, too


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looks really good, man!
> 
> Pistols/Pullups superset is awesome. I love pistols. Congratulations on the weight loss, too


Thanks, man. 

Pistols are really really fun. They're hard as fuck though lol...


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to spread the word about a few articles composed by Eric Troy from GUStrength.

The first article is about slow versus fast pulls. Why are Deadlifts a slow pull when in comparison Olympic Lifts are much faster? Check this out: *Slow Pulls versus Fast Pulls*

Why do we Strength Trainees do what we do? What motivates us? Is the end goal or is it the journey leading to its achievement? Eric has explained it here: *Strength Training Motivation and Goal Setting*

Are you a strength training failurist? What does it mean to be a strength training failurist in the first place? *Training To Fail: The Failurists*

Anyone who has followed my training knows that I love cycling intensity. Eric has listed in detail exactly how anyone can go about doing that. *Training to Fail Part 2: Intensity Cycling and High Intensity Overtraining*

You know how people train hard 100% of the time and then wonder why they aren't progressing as fast as they could or even should? Well, here is how NOT cycling intensity can mess you up: *Training to Fail Part 3: The Failure of Intensity Cycling*

Lastly, here is the latest article on Strength Performance. Check it out: *Strength Performance Psychology Versus Physiology: It's All Mental*

I hope y'all like the articles. Feel free to comment on them or ask questions or give us your feedback!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2010)

^^^ Correction to this:

I want to spread the word about a few articles composed by Eric Troy from GUStrength.

The first article is about slow versus fast pulls. Why are Deadlifts a slow pull when in comparison Olympic Lifts are much faster? Check this out: *Slow Pulls versus Fast Pulls*

Why do we Strength Trainees do what we do? What motivates us? Is the end goal or is it the journey leading to its achievement? Eric has explained it here: *Strength Training Motivation and Goal Setting*

Are you a strength training failurist? What does it mean to be a strength training failurist in the first place? *Training To Fail: The Failurists*

So what does “neural fatigue” say about the actual observable responses to resistance training? What can it say about affects on muscular strength and power? Or motor control and movement quality? Or endocrine and catecholamine responses? Or training related injuries? Or even psychological profiles? Absolutely nothing. *Training to Fail Part 2: Intensity Cycling and High Intensity Overtraining*

Do you know why conventional intensity cycling is counter productive? Here's why: *Training to Fail Part 3: The Failure of Intensity Cycling*

Lastly, here is the latest article on Strength Performance. Check it out: *Strength Performance Psychology Versus Physiology: It's All Mental*

I hope y'all like the articles. Feel free to comment on them or ask questions or give us your feedback!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2010)

*Upper Body Training*

Did a lot of job applications today....Tedious work.

Unilateral Overhead Presses
30 kgs x 5 reps
30 kgs x 5 reps
32 kgs x 3 reps
32 kgs x 5 reps
34 kgs x 2 reps
Getting back there...

Chest Supported Rows 
160 lbs x 5 reps
180 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
180 lbs x 4 reps
180 lbs x 4 reps

High Cable Rows
75 kgs x 8 reps
75 kgs x 8 reps
80 kgs x 8 reps
70 kgs x 12 reps

Dumbbell Windmills = 12 kgs x 12 reps x 3 sets

Looking forward to tomorrow' squats!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lower Body Training*

Sorted out my diet finally...

Front Squats
225 lbs x 5 reps
235 lbs x 5 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
Very difficult.

Unilateral RDLs 
12 kgs x 8 reps
14 kgs x 8 reps
14 kgs x 8 reps

Reverse Lunges off a Platform = 12 kgs x 7 reps x 3 sets

Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball = BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Time to rest....Hammies are sore as shit already!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2010)

Incredibly strong front squats, dude. Your core must be like metal scaffolding!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Incredibly strong front squats, dude. Your core must be like metal scaffolding!


Thats the goal!!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 18, 2010)

*Lower Body Training 2*

Today was supposed to be a Full Body Training workout, but, I messed up. I got carried away with this lol. 

So, things are looking up slightly. I should have my home gym set up by the middle of July. I have been notified that I am not going to be suspended from my current gym/club for the spat I got myself involved in 2 weeks ago. Thankfully, the guys backing me up really tore down the threat. In addition to that this current ban on video cameras (which is why I haven't been recording my workouts) should also be revoked by sometime next week.

Overhead Squats = 155 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets
My legs were extremely sore today. These 3 sets were incredibly difficult for me.

Front Squats @ 85% of last workout = 235 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
I am beginning to fall in love with this exercise once again!!!

Keystone Deadlifts = 345 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
This exercise is basically an RDL with the weight on pins. So you unrack the weight, step back by a few paces and then you execute a form of an RDL but you focus on your lower back, hips and glutes. 

Landmines = 45 lbs x 7 reps x 4 sets

Good workout. Until my home gym is set up and I have a good training rhythm going on, workouts are going to be exactly like this.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^Both your variety in exercises and impeccable form are noteworthy. Fantastic journal, *Andalite!*


----------



## Andalite (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Both your variety in exercises and impeccable form are noteworthy. Fantastic journal, *Andalite!*


Thanks, dude!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

^It's true. Walmart has some $9.99 Chuck Taylor knock offs. I'm going to buy a pair just to look more "Ground Up Strength"-like. 

I _might _even spring for some actual Chucks.

Seriously, your journal is like a template for all journals.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^It's true. Walmart has some $9.99 Chuck Taylor knock offs. I'm going to buy a pair just to look more "Ground Up Strength"-like.
> 
> I _might _even spring for some actual Chucks.
> 
> Seriously, your journal is like a template for all journals.



hahahha.....I actually bought my knock-off from Bombay, India for $10 too....ahahha 

You know, speaking about templates, you guys how low I have been feeling for the last 5 weeks with adjusting to the lack of equipment, etc...well, this transition phase from the Texas to Bombay does have its positives. 

Firstly I am getting the chance to set up my own home gym which will have everything a strength trainee like me could want. I think that is something to be excited about. It has also been a learning experience. 

Secondly, I have been thinking about my training and I am going to make some improvements when I get back to training at full force. 

Here's what the new template is going to look like and I think I am going to stick with this for a year or so with adjustments from time to time.

*Day 1* - Deadlifts, Core Training and Hand Extensions

*Day 2* - Pistol Squats, Bodyweight Pull-ups, Unilateral Overhead Presses (build up volume over time) and Core Training

*Day 3 *- Off

*Day 4* - Front Squats, Back Squats, Unilateral RDLs, Lunges, Grip and Core Training

*Day 5* - Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows, Inverted Rows, Facepulls and Core Trainng

*Day 6* - Light Front Squats, Lunges, lots of pushing exercises, beach work and Core Training

*Day 7* - Off

*Day 8* - Off

*Day 9* - Repeat

I was very very anxious about my Deadlifts more than anything else. I have probably lost a considerable amount of strength on them but I will gain that all back in time. I have spent many sleepless nights obsessing about this but I am coming to terms with this now.

It has been very difficult trying to transition from training at such an awesome powerlifter-friendly gym at Trinity to this local conventional gym like mine in Bombay. But, hopefully with the addition of my home gym my training will resume its course. Until then I am aiming on trying out new or neglected exercises. 

Thanks for dropping by, sir and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

There's no _kindness _about it. It's an accurate assessment.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> There's no _kindness _about it. It's an accurate assessment.


 I appreciate them nonetheless  thank you very much


----------



## Andalite (Jun 21, 2010)

*Full Body Training 2*

So good news once again. I should be allowed to record my videos come Thursday. Thats good news. 

Pistol Squats = 9 + 9 + 7 = 25 reps
Tried to make it more dense but I failed. I added reps to the first set compared to last week but it didn't work out. I guess I'll adapt to this soon. Hopefully next week will be better.

Pull-ups = 10 + 10 + 11 = 31 reps super-setted with the Pistol Squats.
Pull-ups = 9+ 10 + 11 = 30 reps super-setted with CGBP
TOTAL = 61 reps
What an awesome workout. I am so pleased with this!!! 

Close Grip Bench Press
185 lbs x 5 reps
205 lbs x 4 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
Talk about increasing Density...this was crazy!!! Hopefully next week will be even better. I am hoping for the day I can rep out 225 

Ab Roller = BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Good workout. I found a gym which has 25 kgs plates with rubber coating (I think they're bouncer plates but I need to have a look at them) and I am going to try and see if they will sell me a pair.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andalite (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric Troy recently sent out this newsletter with a free eBook in it regarding Strength vs. Hypertrophy training.

I think it is a terrific eBook. It has so much information made so easy to read. 

I've made a few short notes on the article. I think you guys should read this for yourself because it will explain things much better. These points may seem like a bit jumbled, but I assure you that Eric is very coherent. 


A critical look at Wilkins' article called "The Death of Modern Bodybuilding".


How all these "strength gurus" are packaging strength related information to better appeal to a more bodybuilding-oriented audience while diluting the training effect of both practices.


What strength training? Force Production? What is force production? You'll have to read the article for this 


"Tissue Leverage" is an old bodybuilding concept being renamed to appeal to this new market of modern strength trainee. It is also a bunch of BS. 


Why GPP is so damn effective and why it is not a new phenomenon. 


How does explosive strength factor into maximum Force Production?


An indepth look at three major factors which play a critical role in maximum strength production: neural components, the force velocity relationship and average intensity. 


How much of your training is near maximal-end of the lifting spectrum? Are you really lifting heavy weights or are you afraid to do so?


How does emotional anxiety factor into maximum force production and performance?


Why it is easier to give out massing advice than giving out strength training advice.

Guys, really...this is all free and discussed in-depth by Eric.

Have a look for yourselves...


----------



## Andalite (Jun 23, 2010)

*Upper Body Training 2*

Trying to get my gym issues sorted out...arg...very frustrating!

Unilateral Overhead Presses
32 kgs x 4 reps
32 kgs x 5 reps
32 kgs x 4 reps
32 kgs x 4 reps
34 kgs x 2 reps
Felt good to get back on the strength bandwagon!

Chest Supported Rows 
160 lbs x 4 reps
180 lbs x 4 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 2 reps
180 lbs x 5 reps
180 lbs x 5 reps
Talk about increasing Density...

Inverted Rows with Feet Elevated on Swiss Ball
BW x 15 reps
BW x 15 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 10 reps
BW x 10 reps
Total = 60 reps
Thats the number to beat next time!

Front Planks with Elevation of Alternate Arm and Foot every 30 seconds = BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets
Brutal...

Time to rest...Diet went out of the window today!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 24, 2010)

*Lower Body Training 3*

Got my contact to buy the bumper plates, regular plates, barbells, powercage, etc...time to go make some deals and haggle down the prices.

Front Squats
235 lbs x 5 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
275 lbs x 1 rep
This was AWESOME....I am excited. Time to increase the volume next week!

Unilateral RDLs 
14 kgs x 8 reps x 3 sets
I'm going to swap this exercise soon for some supine GHRs on a swiss ball. 

Reverse Lunges off a Platform = 14 kgs x 8 reps x 4 sets <<-- Triple Progression!

Dumbbell Windmills = 12 kgs x 10 reps x 3 sets

I am going to be super sore tomorrow....


----------



## Andalite (Jun 26, 2010)

*Full Body Training 3*

Working through the bureaucratic process at my club is a fucking mind-numbing task....so much internal politics it drives me nuts. I don't think I'm ever going to be able to explain to these old fucks that recording my workouts is important to me and that they should stop buying triangular plates and buy round plates instead. They have a budget of over $250,000 but they want to buy more and more and more cardio machines which only the old people use. Such a sensible idea...

Front Squats Recovery Training = 205 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
Felt good. I was/am super sore from the previous Lower Body Training workout so this helped.

Romanian Deadlifts = 345 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets
Incredibly difficult for me.....It feels so weird to do this exercise lol...

Weighted Pull-ups Cluster Sets
BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps x 3 mini-sets
BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps x 4 mini-sets
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps x 2 mini-sets
TOTAL = 20 reps
I left a lot in the tank for next week.

Incline Close Grip Bench Press = 185 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets, 135 lbs x 15 reps
Difficult. I think I am getting the hang of bench pressing again. Feels good 

Landmines = 45 lbs x 8 reps x 4 sets

Ab Roller = BW x 12 reps x 2 sets

I have an idea for Deadlifts. Since I cannot do reps with the plates, I am going to try and do cluster sets with 415. Hopefully I can do these for 3-4 weeks. It should buy me time. I am going to try and get my gym to buy bumper plates (just 2) so it would really help. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 28, 2010)

*Energy Workout 1*

My boy Kanishk dragged me to the gym yesterday so I decided to do this..

Barbell Complex with 80 lbs for 6 reps
Overhead Squats
Power Cleans
Military Press
Romanian Deadlifts
Barbell Rows
Suitcase Deadlifts

Barbell Complex with 100 lbs for 6 reps
Overhead Squats
Power Cleans
Military Press
Romanian Deadlifts
Barbell Rows
Suitcase Deadlifts

JM Presses
Fooled around with this and worked up to 95x7

Decent Workout....


----------



## Andalite (Jun 29, 2010)

*Full Body Training 4*

Worked all day on valuing stocks.....one stock actually...took like 4 hours. 

Pistol Squats Density Training @ 13 minutes
5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 = 30 reps
SOOO AWESOME!!!! 

Pull-ups = BW x 10 reps x 6 sets
I need something new for this. Time to do some cluster sets. I am going to plan the clusters like this:
Week 1: (3 reps x 4 mini-sets) x 5 cluster sets (Total Reps = 60)
Week 2: (4 reps x 4 mini-sets) x 4 cluster sets (Total Reps = 64)
Week 3: (2 reps x 5 mini-sets) x 7 cluster sets (Total Reps = 70)
Week 4: (3 reps x 5 mini-sets) x 6 cluster sets (Total Reps = 90)
Week 5: (5 reps x 4 mini-sets) x 5 cluster sets (Total Reps = 100)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 lbs x 5 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 4 reps
205 lbs x 2 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
These are getting more and more difficult!

Dumbbell Windmills = 14 kgs x 10 reps x 3 sets

Hammer Curls = 22 kgs x 10 reps, 24 kgs x 6 reps

Hand Extensions = 2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets

Did some solid grip training with the grippers last night. Pretty exhausting workout for today...time to rest and then do some Front Squats


----------



## Andalite (Jul 1, 2010)

*Full Body Training 5*

I ate a TON of food yesterday....actually, I ate like 4 servings of Kebabs (each serving was meant for 2 people) plus I ate 500 grams of chicken plus I had 4 scoops of whey plus 3 cups of vegetables and a lot of ice cream. Wow...

Front Squats = 265 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
Was very out of it this training session. But, I got all my required sets and reps so I'm happy. 

Chest Supported Rows = 160 lbs x 7 reps x 3 sets
I just wanted to increase the reps. Next week I'm gonna try to get 8-9 reps on most sets. 

Supine GHR on a Swiss Ball = BW x 12 reps x 3 sets
Killer...burnt my hammies!

Inverted Rows with Feet Elevated on a Swiss Ball = BW x 15 reps x 4 sets
Total Reps = 60
Increased the density like none other today. Last time I had gotten 60 reps in 5 sets. This time I got it in 4. So awesome!

Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball = BW x 12 reps x 2 sets

Exhausting. Hopefully next week my head will be in the game because I am planning on taking 275 for Front Squats. Hopefully by that time I will be allowed to record my videos. I hope. Knock on wood.

I hope everyone's having a good week! Thanks for reading as always!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 2, 2010)

*Full Body Training 6*

You guys can call this The Unilateral Day...

Unilateral Standing Overhead Press
32 kgs x 5 reps x 3 sets
34 kgs x 4 reps
Killer stuff....Increased the density on this by a LOT. 

Reverse Lunges with Unilateral Overhead Press = 18 kgs x 6 reps x 2 sets

Unilateral RDLs = 12 kgs x 7 reps x 2 sets

Suitcase Deadlifts = 115 lbs x 7 reps x 3 sets

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns = 30 kgs x 12 reps and 40 kgs x 12 reps

So I have some good news. My club gym is supposed to give me permission to record my workouts in the next few days. In addition to this I found an awesome gym to workout at which is close to my house. It looks a LOT like the LA Fitness I've worked out at in Dallas. It has dumbbells which go up to 140 lbs. It allows chalk and my recording and it encourages powerlifters. It is trying to gather a powerlifting crowd which is very very small to begin with. So I am all for it. I will most likely do my very first Deadlift workout on Monday.

Given this new development, I am going to be following a new template. The exercise selection at this point is very low because I am just getting back into it. Later on I will expand this selection list. 

*Day 1:* Deadlifts, Core Training and Hand Extensions

*Day 2:* Pistol Squats, Pull-ups and Core Training

*Day 3:* Off

*Day 4:* Front Squats and Core Training

*Day 5:* Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows, Cable Rows, Facepulls and Core Training

*Day 6:* Light Front Squats, Overhead Press, Unilateral Overhead Press, Arm Work and Core Training

*Day 7:* Off

*Day 8:* Off

*Day 9:* Repeat

Lets see what happens though...I am gonna go pay for the gym membership tomorrow. So now I will be working out at two separate gyms....some of my workouts will be at my club gym and some will be at this new gym. Let's hope it works out though....there's many a slip between the cup and the lip after all....


----------



## Andalite (Jul 4, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 1*

Tried out the new gym today. It felt comfortable and nice. I think I did well. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
415 lbs x 5 reps

Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball: BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Hammer Curls: 60 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets

I'm very pleased with this workout. Everything went well and the new gym looks solid. 

Here's the video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 6, 2010)

*PISTOL SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 1*

A long long day...

Pistol Squats Density Training @ 13 minutes:
7 + 7 + 5 + 6 + 6 + 4 = 35 reps TOTAL
Destroyed me. This is one damn difficult exercise! I did 5 more reps than last time...so awesome!!

Bodyweight Pull-up Cluster Sets:
(BW x 3 reps x 4 mini-sets) x 5 cluster sets

Cable Wood Chops: 4 sets of 10 reps

I took the video of the entire 13 minutes of Density Training. It's up on MegaUpload. 

Here's the link if anyone is interested: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Andalite (Jul 8, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 1*

I was supposed to train last night at 9 pm but I decided to take a nap at 7:30 and woke up at 10. Such a silly mistake haha...

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
I am pretty angry about this. I don't know about you guys but I HATE using the safety racks for Front Squats. For some reason my mind is messed up and every time I use the safety racks my form goes to shit because I invariably "cave in" and get the bar to touch the damn racks!!! So annoying. I avoided this on the first and third sets but the second set was disgusting. 275x3x3 is still big for me. Next week I'm gonna add reps. And I'm not going to use the safety racks. 

Back Squats:
315 lbs x 2 reps
315 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 7 reps
Wow....this was difficult!!

Dumbbell Windmills: 30 lbs x 12 reps x 4 sets

Plate Pinches: 2 plates of 10 lbs each x 30 seconds x 3 sets, 45 seconds to failure on the 4th set

Dumbbell Static Holds: 100 lbs x 30 seconds x 3 sets

Overall it was a good training session. I'm pleased and I had a very interesting discussion with the trainers at K11. Very cool guys! 

Here's the video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 9, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 1*

All I had eaten prior to this workout was a 2 scoop whey shake plus 2 grams of Omega 3 Fatty Acids and half a cup of almonds.

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 4 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps
Very good stuff!!!

Dumbbell Rows:
120 lbs x 4 reps
120 lbs x 5 reps
120 lbs x 6 reps
120 lbs x 7 reps
Such a long time since I've done these....

Seated Cable Rows: 120 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets, 100 lbs x 13 reps

Decline Dumbbell Punches: 25 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets

Facepulls: 75 lbs x 15 reps, 87.5 lbs x 12 reps

Hammer Curls: 45 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets

I am going to try to increase the reps on the dumbbell rows. I want to get 3x13 with them.

Here's the video of the Dumbbell Rows:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 12, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 1*

This was Saturday night. Devraj, Kanishk and I went in for this workout. It was Kanishk's Deadlift Day, Devraj's Squat Training and Press Day for me. 

Unilateral OHP: 70 lbs x 5 reps x 4 sets
I thought I'd be able to do more on this but my right and left biceps were in pain from the Friday's Back Training session.

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 5 reps
205 lbs x 4 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 7 reps
This exercise was extremely frustrating. My right bicep was hurting like hell from the previous day's back session. It was damn painful once the bar hit my chest and on the second and third sets with 205 lbs I just failed. Pretty darn annoying and painful!

Banded Push-ups: Black Band x 10 reps x 2 sets
I had no idea what to do after that CGBP debacle....My elbow hurt doing any movement.

Front Planks with Elevation of Alternate Arm and Leg: BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Here's the long video...Clips of Kanishk, Devraj and me:






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2010)

Kicking ass as usual 

Hows it going?


----------



## Andalite (Jul 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Kicking ass as usual
> 
> Hows it going?


Found an awesome gym!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 13, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 2*

Went in to train on an empty stomach.  

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
415 lbs x 5 reps
Added one rep to the first set with 455. Using this new equipment is taking some getting used to. Next week I'm gonna aim for some more reps. 

Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball: BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Hammer Curls: 50 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets

Lots of stuff going on right now....Tomorrow is Pistol Squats Training...

Video for today: 






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 14, 2010)

*PISTOL SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 2*

Ate like a pig today....

Pistol Squats Density Training @ 13 minutes:
8 + 7 + 6 + 6 + 7 + 7 = 41 reps TOTAL
Killed me. Next week back to regular straight sets.

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 4 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
Total = 10 reps

BodyWeight Pull-ups: BW x 10 reps x 2 sets

I have a video which I've edited to fit YouTube. It's 8:55 long. The Pull-ups, etc begin at roughly 7:10 or so. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 16, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 2*

I have turned into a pig this whole week. All I've eaten is ice cream and junk! Disgusting!!! 

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 3 reps
285 lbs x 2 reps
295 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
Pretty difficult. I'm glad I pushed it. 

Back Squats:
275 lbs x 5 reps
275 lbs x 7 reps
315 lbs x 3 reps
I cannot describe how much I loathe this lift!

Reverse Lunges with Front Foot Elevated: 14 kgs x 7 reps x 2 sets

Supine Glute Ham Raises: BW x 12 reps x 2 sets

Ab Roller: BW x 15 reps x 2 sets

Pretty darn difficult!!! 

In other news, I'm excited to see Inception sometime this weekend. I saw Knight and Day last week and it was meh but The Last Airbender sucked so it make KnD look better haha..

Video: 





YouTube Video


----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## Andalite (Jul 17, 2010)

chriskoz39 said:


> nice


Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't worry dude, for some reason i've felt the need to pig out this week too. Pizza and chinese takeaway are just too good


----------



## Andalite (Jul 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Don't worry dude, for some reason i've felt the need to pig out this week too. Pizza and chinese takeaway are just too good


You've gotten me hungry again


----------



## Andalite (Jul 17, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 2*

Gonna pig out tonight once again. Infact, this whole weekend is going to be one huge feast! This is what happens at Indian weddings 

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
BW x 10 reps
BW x 13 reps

Dumbbell Rows:
120 lbs x 6 reps
120 lbs x 10 reps
120 lbs x 7 reps

Seated Cable Rows: 120 lbs x 9 reps x 2 sets, 120 lbs x 13 reps

Facepulls: 75 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

Front Planks: BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Dumbbell Static Holds: 120 lbs x 30 seconds x 2 sets

Plate Pinches: 2 plates of 10 lbs each x 20 seconds x 2 sets

Forgot my camera today....such a silly mistake!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 19, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 2*

This was yesterday's workout...

Overhead Press:
145 lbs x 4 reps
155 lbs x 4 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 2 reps
155 lbs x 4 reps
Gonna try to up the reps next week...

Unilateral Overhead Press: 60 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets

Close Grip Bench Press: 185 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets
This is just awesome. I never expected it to happen like this. Next week: time to add reps!!!

Inverted Rows: BW x 15 reps x 3 sets

Side Plank Rows: #1 bands x 45 seconds x 1 set

Video of OHP and Unilateral OHP:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 21, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

Felt really out of it today.... 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 lbs x 2 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
415 lbs x 4 reps
I failed on the 4th rep on the set with 455 and then on the second set with 455 I failed on the 3rd rep attempt. This is normal I guess....one cannot expect to progress in leaps and bounds every single time. 

Band Pull-throughs: 2 White Bands + 1 Black Band x 15 reps x 4 sets

Dumbbell Windmills: 35 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

Video for today:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 23, 2010)

*PISTOL SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

This is yesterday's workout

Pistol Squats:
10 + 8 + 7 = 25 reps
Decided to take it easy...

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
Total = 14 reps

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 8 reps
205 lbs x 5 reps
205 lbs x 5 reps

BodyWeight Pull-ups: BW x 10 reps x 2 sets

Decent session...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 25, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

This is yesterday's Squat Session. It was Kanishk, Kartik and me. Kartik hit a 205 Front Squat for the first time in his life!

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 3 reps
295 lbs x 1 rep
305 lbs x 1 rep
Decent

Back Squats:
275 lbs x 3 reps
315 lbs x 1 rep
I was too lazy to do this. I dunno how much more of a pathetic excuse I can give. However, I did focus on my technique. 

Metabolic Conditioning Drills for 2 Rounds:
_Reverse Lunges with Front Foot Elevated:_ 14 kgs x 10 reps
_Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:_ BW x 10 reps
_Supine Glute Ham Raises:_ BW x 15 reps
_Ab Roller:_ BW x 15 reps

Decent session...gonna post my Back Training in a bit...

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 25, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

Went in to train today on an empty stomach...

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 45 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 55 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 75 lbs x 1 rep
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps
This is unbelievable! 

Dumbbell Rows:
120 lbs x 5 reps
120 lbs x 8 reps
120 lbs x 10 reps
120 lbs x 7 reps
Increased Density from last week again. Gonna try to use the 130's next week. 

Seated Cable Rows: 120 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets, 120 lbs x 15 reps

Had to cut the workout short because the gym was closing. But, I am very happy with my Pull-ups and Dumbbell Rows. 

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 27, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

This is yesterday's workout...

Overhead Press:
145 lbs x 4 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 2 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
I'm gonna start a new progression scheme for this next week onwards. I am gonna work up to a relative max and then I am going to do 3-5 sets of 1-5 reps with a minimum of 90% of my max. I will try SDT Progression once I've found a good base to work with. This is the last week of Quality Volume Training for this exercise. I've given it 3 weeks. Now it's time to aggressively build up my strength. 

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets
I am very pleased about this. I am going to try my best to work up to 3x10 with 185. Once I get that, I'm gonna increase the weight. If I play my cards correctly, 225 shouldn't be too far off for me. 

Unilateral Overhead Press: 65 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets

Inverted Rows: BW x 15 reps x 3 sets

Land-Mines: 45 lbs x 10 reps x 4 sets

Facepulls: 77 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

Decent session. Here's the video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 29, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 4*

Felt strong going in... 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 4 reps
455 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 2 reps
435 lbs x 3 reps
Felt good. Gonna do Poliquin's 5/1 Progression scheme for the next 3 weeks. This was a solid training session. Average Intensity was @ 88% of my 1RM. 

Hand Extensions: 2 bands x 25 reps x 3 sets

Video for today:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Jul 30, 2010)

*PISTOL SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 4*

This is yesterday's workout

Pistol Squats:
10 + 10 + 10 = 30 reps
Solid work! 

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 45 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
Could've done more...

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
215 lbs x 3 reps
225 lbs x 1 rep
235 lbs x 0 reps
This was weird. 225 should've been 2 but my spotter touched the bar so I discounted the first rep. Then, my new spotter needed to give me a helping hand on the 235 set. The video shows this better. 

BodyWeight Pull-ups: BW x 10 reps x 2 sets

Front Planks: BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Decent session...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 3, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 4*

This is yesterday's training...

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps x 4 sets

Dumbbell Rows:
120 lbs x 6 reps
120 lbs x 7 reps
140 lbs x 4 reps
140 lbs x 6 reps

Seated Cable Rows:
140 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets
120 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 4, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*

This is yesterday's workout...

Overhead Press:
165 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 1 rep <<-- Taken as relative Max
175 lbs x 2 reps
175 lbs x 1 rep
175 lbs x 1 rep
I'm gonna increase density next time...

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 9 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
I finally got 9 reps. I'm gonna increase reps next time. Goal is to hit 185x10x3.

Unilateral Overhead Press:
65 lbs x 3 reps
65 lbs x 7 reps

Inverted Rows: BW x 15 reps x 3 sets

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 8, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 1*

This is yesterday's training....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
415 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets following Poliquin's 5/1 Principle:
465 lbs x 1 rep
435 lbs x 3 reps <<-- Failed on 4th because I didn't rest enough and my grip was unequally placed
470 lbs x 1 rep
435 lbs x 4 reps
475 lbs x 1 rep
I salvaged what I thought was going to be a trainwreck of a workout. I had anticipated 4 reps on the first attempt @ 435 but I used a bad grip - my spacing was unequal and the bar just rolled off. Well, I learnt from that and I took my usual 10 minute rest intervals post that and everything was fine. 

Hand Extensions: 2 bands x 25 reps x 3 sets

Video for today:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 10, 2010)

*PISTOL SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 1*

This is Sunday's workout. My internet has been acting up. 

Pistol Squats:
10 + 5 + 5 = 20 reps
Felt out of it.... 

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 60 lbs x 2 reps
BW + 65 lbs x 1 rep
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps
No focus whatsoever

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes: BW x 10 reps x 4 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 10, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

Very nervous about tomorrow. Couldn't focus at all. 

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 1 rep
275 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
Decent

Front Planks while Raising Alternate Arm and Leg:
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 14, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 1*

I've been very lazy. The first week of my job has been insanely long in terms of work hours. I'm in the process of setting up my home gym. Additionally, this workout was from this past Wednesday - the 11th of August which was Day 1 of my new job. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps x 2 sets

Dumbbell Rows:
120 lbs x 4 reps
140 lbs x 4 reps
140 lbs x 5 reps
140 lbs x 6 reps
No straps!!!! This was with just my hands and chalk!!! I'm so pleased!!!! 

Seated Cable Rows:
120 lbs x 8 reps
130 lbs x 8 reps
140 lbs x 8 reps

Facepulls:
75 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

Dumbbell Windmills:
35 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

Lat Pulldown Crunches:
75 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

Hammer Curls:
50 lbs x 8 reps

No videos but I'll take some this weekend when I do those rows again. Hopefully I will have gotten stronger. 

I'm gonna be changing the layout of my training for now. No 8 day rotation. Simple 4 workouts per week. 

Saturday is gonna be Deadlifts, Pistol Squats, some pullthroughs and core work. This is gonna be a long training session and volume on pistols and pressing will build over time. 

Sunday is gonna be Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows, some pressing, more row work and then core training. The volume will increase with time. 

Monday is gonna be an off day. I will probably do grip training with the grippers on this day. 

Tuesday is gonna be a Squat training session - I'm probably just gonna have time to do Front Squats and Back Squats with core work for now. Simple and basic. Work up to a relative max for the day and then play with 90%+ weights for sets and reps.

Wednesday is gonna be a Press training session - I'm only going to have time to do OHP, Weighted Pull-ups and some core work. This is fine for now. Some unilateral pressing will be done on Sunday...that or CGBP depending on how much time I have. 

Thursday and Friday will be off days so that I am healthy for Saturday. 

Lets see how this works....some exercises will be swapped around from time to time but for now this is how it's gonna be.


----------



## Andalite (Aug 15, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

This is yesterday's training....I went in late in the evening on a Saturday. Was feeling kinda meh going into the training session. But, Kanishk, Devraj and his gf made the session end up being quite productive. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 1 rep

Deadlift Work Sets:
465 lbs x 1 rep
435 lbs x 4 reps
475 lbs x 1 rep
445 lbs x 4 reps
475 lbs x 1 rep
This destroyed me. The last rep on 445 was the longest rep I've ever done in my life.

Front Squats:
255 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets
I did this for practice. Felt strong. 

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 2 sets
What a burn!!!

Video of Deadlifts and Front Squats:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 15, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

This is today's workout. I can't believe the weekend is over!  

Pistol Squats:
10 + 10 = 20 reps
Decent... 

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
Difficult

Dumbbell Rows:
140 lbs x 5 reps
140 lbs x 6 reps
140 lbs x 5 reps
Difficult. Not wearing straps on this makes it 10000x harder lol.

Unilateral Overhead Press:
65 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets
Good place to start at. 

Front Planks:
BW x 90 seconds x 1 set
This is the front plank during which for the first 45 seconds I have my right arm and left foot off the ground elevated parallel to the floor and then for the last 45 seconds I have my left arm and right foot off the ground elevated parallel to the floor. This killed me. I was trembling all over.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 23 Week 3*
> 
> Felt really out of it today....
> 
> ...


 
Really impressive, well done


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*
> 
> This is today's workout. I can't believe the weekend is over!
> 
> ...


 
Pistol squats with added weight, even more impressive


----------



## Andalite (Aug 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Really impressive, well done



Thank you 



davegmb said:


> Pistol squats with added weight, even more impressive



That was 10 lbs in each hand....I need that for balance more than anything. I'm gonna start using a heavier weight from next week. I want to give it a shot.


----------



## Andalite (Aug 21, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

Workout took place on Tuesday. Been very busy with work so haven't had the time to update the journal....

Overhead Squats:
135 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 2 reps
185 lbs x 1 rep
This was awesome. I am going to train this harder from now on. 

Front Squats:
245 lbs x 1 rep
255 lbs x 3 reps
285 lbs x 1 rep
I am getting used to this new schedule. Decided to take it easy. I'm gonna be starting a Brad Gillingham type cycle for Front Squats from next week.

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 21, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

This workout took place on Wednesday. 

Overhead Press:
175 lbs x 2 reps
195 lbs x FAIL
175 lbs x 2 reps
175 lbs x 1 rep
The OH Squats from Tuesday's workout really messed up my shoulders. They were incredibly sore and the bar wasn't moving. So, what I am going to do is shift OH Squats to Deadlift Training day or I might just drop them for now. Clearly I am able to maintain strength on them so it's no big deal. Regarding the OHP: next week will be better. My shoulders won't be sore. And given that they were so sore I think I did reasonably well.

Weighted Pull-ups:
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 4 reps
Last rep on the second set is questionable at best lol...

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
BW x 11 reps
BW x 10 reps
I am going to start doing these again. My goal next week is to take 20 lbs and do 10 reps straight. The gym was about to close so I had to rush through this. I couldn't do my normal rest intervals and that held me back. 

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

My work hours are pretty darn insane. On some days I come back home by 9 pm or even 10 pm. Actually, this is most of the time. So, I have been very very worried about squeezing in a workout on the weekdays. Well, I was contemplating setting up a home gym but the owner of K11 Academy and Five Fitness Clubs; Mr. Kaizzad Capadia has offered to keep the gym open beyond the regular hours of operation just for me. This is really incredible of him and I am very grateful for this. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 22, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 3*

This is last night's training. So as usual Saturday nights are Deadlift nights. Got Kanishk, Devraj and me all doing pulls. The only one missing was Bijoy. Hell, even Kaizzad sir turned up just to show off a 340 bench! 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
415 lbs x 1 rep

Deadlift Work Sets:
465 lbs x 1 rep
445 lbs x 4 reps 
475 lbs x 1 rep
455 lbs x 3 reps
485 lbs x FAIL
475 lbs x 1 rep
This was pretty insane. I think having this job tires me out so my form wasn't as awesome as I would've liked. Plus, 485 is 98.5% of my max....it would be hard for me to do that after doing so much other stuff in the 90%+ range. That last rep with 475 is what Devraj refers to as my accession into heaven lol...watch the video and you'll see why. 

Overhead Squats:
135 lbs x 3 reps
Gym was shutting down and we had to call it quits.

Facepulls:
75 lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets

It was a pretty big day for all of us. Kanishk managed to hit a 315 Deadlift for sets of 2, 3 and 3. Devraj pulled his first ever 315. Devraj's gf pulled a 175. All in all it was a decent session. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 27, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 2*

I can't believe it's been a week since my last update. Well, this is last Sunday's workout. 

Pistol Squats:
+20 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
+30 lbs x 3 reps
+40 lbs x 3 reps
+50 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
+40 lbs x 4 reps
This destroyed me. I am going to stop chasing reps and go after weight. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+50 lbs x 3 reps
+60 lbs x 1 rep
+60 lbs x 1 rep
+50 lbs x 3 reps
Meh....

Dumbbell Rows:
140 lbs x 5 reps
140 lbs x 3 reps
140 lbs x 3 reps
140 lbs x 4 reps
Calluses torn but decided against using straps. 

Cable Rows:
120 lbs x 10 reps
130 lbs x 10 reps
130 lbs x 10 reps

Lat Pull-down Crunches:
75 lbs x 20 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 27, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 3*

This is Tuesday's session...

Front Squats:
285 lbs x 1 rep @ 90%
245 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets @ 78%
Using a modified version of Brad Gillingham's Squat Cycle. 

Back Squats:
315 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 7 reps

Supine GHRs:
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Russian Twists:
25 lbs x 10 reps x 5 sets

Dumbbell Static Holds:
120 lbs x 30 seconds
120 lbs x 30 seconds
120 lbs x 35 seconds
Really need to work on this.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 27, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 3*

This is Wednesday's training. Kaizzad sir is really awesome. He kept the gym open specially for us to finish our training. I had work till 9 pm so by the time I got to the gym it was 10 and the gym was scheduled to close in an hour. Thankfully Kaizzad sir allowed us to hang around and train 

Overhead Press:
165 lbs x 4 reps x 4 sets
I don't think I've ever done this much volume at such a heavy weight. This is 89.8% of my max. 

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
10 + 10 + 9 = 29
I am going to get back into the habit of doing these. 

Short workout.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 29, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 4*

Deload workout from Saturday night. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
415 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
465 lbs x 2 reps
475 lbs x 2 reps
Very cool. I am very very pleased with this.

Overhead Squats:
135 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps
This is hard on the shoulders...

Dumbbell Windmills:
35 lbs x 10 reps x 4 sets
My shoulder felt so weird in this. Bad choice of exercise. 

Facepulls:
75 lbs x 15 reps x 4 sets
I was worried about shoulder stability.

Video for today:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Aug 30, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 4*

This is Sunday's training. 

Pistol Squats:
+20 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
+30 lbs x 4 reps
+40 lbs x 5 reps
+50 lbs x 3 reps
+60 lbs x 3 reps
+70 lbs x 1 rep
+50 lbs x 3 reps
This killed me. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+50 lbs x 4 reps
+50 lbs x 2 reps

Dumbbell Rows:
140 lbs x 4 reps
140 lbs x 5 reps
140 lbs x 4 reps
My calluses were all torn up from Deadlifting but I refused to wear my straps. 

Cable Rows:
120 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 3, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 4*

I worked on 4 days straight. 
Last Saturday = Deadlifts
Sunday = Full Body with Pistols, pulls, etc.
Monday = Squat Training
Tuesday = Press Training

This is the Squat workout... 

Front Squats:
295 lbs x 1 rep @ 92.5%
255 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets @ 81%
255 lbs x 6 reps @ 81%
That last set was a killer.

Back Squats:
275 lbs x 4 reps
315 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 7 reps
Tried really hard to not do the butt wink. I hate back squats.

Supine GHR:
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 reps x 2 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 3, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 24 Week 4*

This workout took place on Tuesday. 

Overhead Press:
165 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets
This was damn difficult!

Close Grip Bench Press:
185 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
10 + 10 + 11 + 10 + 10 + 9 + 8 + 7
TOTAL = 75 REPS
This killed me. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 4, 2010)

*Ground Up Strength* members in India:






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice OH pressing, what is your current PR for 5 reps?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2010)

Again your overhead squats and pistol squats are sooooooooo impressive, literally nobody comes close to you in my gym for those exercises and mine is full and rugby and football lads, really good job.


----------



## Andalite (Sep 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nice OH pressing, what is your current PR for 5 reps?



I have no idea. I do know that the last time I checked my 1RM was 185 . I don't know what my 5RM is. I've never done it. 



davegmb said:


> Again your overhead squats and pistol squats are sooooooooo impressive, literally nobody comes close to you in my gym for those exercises and mine is full and rugby and football lads, really good job.



Thanks, Dave


----------



## Andalite (Sep 5, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 1*

This is what happened on Saturday. 

Firstly, Friday was a difficult day because I had a fever and a slight throat ache. Later that evening it developed into a cough. On Saturday I felt ok all day..just a little meh but I shrugged it off thinking it wasn't a big deal - especially since the fever had left. Well, I worked out @ 8 pm and I took a 2 hour nap from 5 to 7. When I woke up at 7 pm I had a pretty nasty cough but I figured it wasn't a big deal. Big Mistake on my part. 

The goal was to start *Singles Scene* and do 7 reps with a minimum of 90% of my max after working up to a relative max for  that day. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
465 lbs x 1 rep @ 93%
465 lbs x 1 rep @ 93%
500 lbs x FAIL
475 lbs x 1 rep @ 95%
465 lbs x 1 rep @ 93%
455 lbs x 1 rep @ 91%
455 lbs x 1 rep @ 91%
465 lbs x 1 rep @ 93%

Damn this was hard. Because of that cough I just couldn't keep my core tight and everything felt "off". I should've done the smart thing and gone home but I just grinded through it. Y'all can see that on almost all the reps the lockout was an issue but I just stuck through it like a bull lol. 

So the plan is that next week will be a repeat of this workout. Hopefully this week will be good to me and I won't go in to the gym next Saturday feeling like this. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 5, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 1*

This is yesterday's training.

Pistol Squats:
+50 lbs x 3 reps
+60 lbs x 3 reps
+50 lbs x 4 reps
+50 lbs x 5 reps
I am probably gonna look into buying some chains so that I can do these more easily. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 lbs x 4 reps
+35 lbs x 6 reps
+35 lbs x 7 reps
+35 lbs x 4 reps
I'm gonna work on adding reps to this over the next 4 weeks. 

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 6, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 1*

This happened last night. It was one of those nights.....I went in late and Kaizzad was awesome enough to keep the gym open for me extra time. 

Front Squats:
285 lbs x 1 rep @ 90%
255 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets @ 81%
My legs were torched. Firstly I was sore as hell from Sunday's Pistol Squats and then I did this. 

Back Squats:
315 lbs x 1 rep
I think my form is improving slowly.

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 reps x 2 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 7, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 1*

This is last night's workout. I've worked out 4 days in a row and each workout has been hell. I am really looking forward to the next 3 days of rest I have. I will do some mobility drills on Thursday just to work on hip mobility but other than that there is nothing much planned. 

Unilateral Overhead Press:
65 lbs x 5 reps
70 lbs x 5 reps
70 lbs x 5 reps
75 lbs x 2 reps
I am going to be alternating Unilateral Overhead Presses with Overhead Presses on a weekly basis. 

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
13 + 10 + 10 + 9 = 42 reps
Decent. Gonna work on adding reps every week. I still want that 50 reps in 4 sets combo. 

Facepulls:
75 lbs x15 reps x 2 sets

Cable WoodChops:
25 lbs x 15 reps
37.5 lbs x 15 reps
37.5 lbs x 15 reps
This was hard.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 12, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 2*

This is Saturday night's training. All of us except for Kanishk were there: Devraj, Bijoy, Me, Lorelli and even Kaizzad made an appearance! 

Since I had made the amateur and silly mistake of training last week when I was sick, this was Week 1 of *The Singles Scene*. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 lbs x 2 reps @ 91%
495 lbs x 1 rep @ 99%
495 lbs x 1 rep @ 99%
475 lbs x 1 rep @ 95%
475 lbs x 1 rep @ 95%
455 lbs x 1 rep @ 91%
Total Singles = 7
Average Weight = 472 lbs
Average Intensity = 94.4%
Difficult workout. I need to focus more next time. My set-up was meh coz I got lazy I guess......I was extremely nervous and anxious. I will do better next time.

Overhead Squats:
135 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 2 reps
185 lbs x 1 rep
Awesome.

Banded Pull Throughs:
2 Whites + 1 Black x 13 reps x 3 sets

Russian Twists:
50 lbs x 10 reps x 4 sets

Video from Today's Session:






YouTube Video











Last week's training recap for all *Ground Up Strength* members from India:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 15, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 2*

This is Sunday's training...

Pistol Squats:
+50 lbs x 3 reps
Knees felt weird. You know....Pistol Squats are difficult lol..

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 lbs x 6 reps
+35 lbs x 5 reps
+35 lbs x 5 reps
+35 lbs x 5 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 18, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 3*

Playing catch-up with my log lol....

Front Squats:
295 lbs x 1 rep @ 92.5%
265 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 82.5%
Pretty darn difficult! 

Called it a day on Monday...too late to the gym to do anything more..

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 18, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 2*

Tuesday's workout....So I went into the gym not wanting to train. I was just too exhausted from work.

BUT, I went in anyway and I decided to do a circuit. Overhead Press @ 165, Pull-ups @ BW and Unilateral OHP @ 65. I am not going to group the exercises together but keep in mind that each set is part of the circuit. The video has all 4 circuits. 

Overhead Press:
165 lbs x 5 reps
165 lbs x 4 reps
165 lbs x 3 reps
165 lbs x 2 reps
Total Reps = 14

BodyWeight Pull-ups:
10 reps
11 reps
10 reps 
10 reps
Total Reps = 41

Unilateral Overhead Press:
65 lbs x 5 reps
65 lbs x 5 reps
65 lbs x 5 reps
65 lbs x 5 reps
Total Reps = 20

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 22, 2010)

*DEADLIFT, BACK, SQUAT and PRESS Training - Mesocycle 25 Week 3*

This has been an emotional roller-coaster of a week for me.....I'm sorry for taking so long to update this but shit happens I guess. 

I'll start with Deadlift Training:

*DEADLIFT TRAINING*

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 lbs x 2 reps @ 92%
495 lbs x 1 rep @ 100% <<-- Relative Max for this training session
505 lbs x FAIL
505 lbs x FAIL
475 lbs x 1 rep @ 96%
475 lbs x FAIL
Called it quits. My mind was playing games with me. Also, I was an idiot for doing thoracic extensions of a barbell. My back is in pain till today. So stupid of me!
Anyway:
Average Weight = 470 lbs
Average Intensity = 94.9%

Pistol Squats:
40 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets

I'll post all videos at the end..This is it. Up next, Back...

*BACK TRAINING*

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 lbs x 6 + 6 + 5 + 5 + 4 + 4 = 30 reps

Dumbbell Rows:
140 lbs x 6 + 7 + 8 = 21 reps

Zavickas Press:
135 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 2 reps
You guys absolutely HAVE to give this exercise a shot. 

Cable Rows:
120 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets
100 lbs x 15 reps

Side Planks:
BW x 30 seconds x 2 sets

Monday brought: Squats...

*SQUAT TRAINING:*

Front Squats:
305 lbs x 1 rep @ 97%
265 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets @ 82.5%
I am going to be ditching this Gillingham cycle. Fuck this. I am just going to go by feel on Front Squats from here on out. What I will be doing is somewhat structured though. I will try for a relative max every session. Then I will take 90% of that work upwards from there. Singles, Doubles, Triples, whatever. I will do a decent amount of work in that range. 

Back Squats:
275 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets
315 lbs x 1 rep
I need to learn to squat properly. So what I will be doing is SDT Progression on this. I will start with a low base volume and work from there. 

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Plate Pinches:
2 plates of 10 lbs each x 30 seconds x 2 sets
This practice of 30 second holds will be stopped as per Joe's instructions. It is time to hold for ~10 seconds with heavier weight. 

Lastly, on Tuesday...

*PRESS TRAINING*

Bench Press:
185 lbs x 6 reps
195 lbs x 6 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
215 lbs x 1 rep
185 lbs x 6 reps
Called it quits. 

I am going to stop working out 4 days in a row. From next Mesocycle, my template is going to be revised. I need to sit and think about some of my exercise groupings but other than that I am set.

Videos....First, Deadlift Training:





YouTube Video











Next...the rest of the week all put together neatly:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 30, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 4*

It's been one hell of a week.....I'm gonna post all 4 workouts and the new template one by one.  

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 lbs @ 92%
475 lbs @ 96%
495 lbs @ 100%
475 lbs @ 96%
485 lbs @ 98%
Average Weight = 477 lbs
Average Intensity = 96%
Very good session.

Dips:
BW x 20 reps
wowzer lol...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 30, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 2*

This took place on Sunday....

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 lbs x 6 reps x 5 reps

Dumbbell Rows:
140 lbs x 5 reps x 3 sets

Cable Rows:
120 lbs x 13 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 30, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 4*

This was Tuesday's workout. I had 45 minutes to train.

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 2 reps
295 lbs x 1 rep
275 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
285 lbs x 1 rep
I'm not continuing with Brad Gillingham's cycle. I'm going to be training by feel from here on out. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 30, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 25 Week 4*

Yesterday's session. 

Back Squats:
275 lbs x 4 reps
275 lbs x 4 reps
315 lbs x 3 reps
Progression on this is gonna be slow and steady. It's not a priority lift but I am going to work a little harder at it. 

Pull-ups:
BW x 11 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 11 reps
BW x 12 reps
Total = 45 reps

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Sep 30, 2010)

*New Template*

The new template is going to be similar to this one. I'll be brief.

*Saturday: Deadlift Training*
I'll be doing my usual Deadlifts, Pistol Squats and Core Training on this day. 

*Sunday: Upper Body Training*
I'll start with Overhead Presses, graduate onto Weighted Pull-ups, Dumbbell Rows, Cable Rows and Core Training.

*Tuesday: Squat Training*
Front Squats, Front Squats and more Front Squats. That and Core Training.

*Wednesday: Full Body Training*
Back Squats - I'm slowly getting into this. I'll be keeping the volume low and build on it with time. Unilateral OHP, Bodyweight Pull-ups and Core Training.

This will start from this coming Saturday


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2010)

What are you going to school for?


----------



## Andalite (Oct 1, 2010)

fufu said:


> What are you going to school for?



I just graduated.

I'm from Bombay, India. I graduated from Trinity University in San Antonio, Teas in May 2010 (this year).

I got a BSc. in Finance and a minor in Economics. 

I'm back in Bombay now. I'm working in the Corporate Finance / Valuations department for Grant Thornton - the 5th largest accounting firm in the world. It's a hard demanding and very stressful job. But, my mentors are really awesome so I'm learning a lot.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2010)

^ hey sounds good, props to you for keeping up with your training.

Balancing workload and training is always tough!


----------



## Andalite (Oct 2, 2010)

fufu said:


> ^ hey sounds good, props to you for keeping up with your training.
> 
> Balancing workload and training is always tough!



Thanks bro. 

Basically all I do is work and train.....and I recently became single again. So now I gotta diversify my time hahahha...

I'm not trying to boast but I laugh when people whine about not having time to train.

I work 11 hours a day 5 days a week with some more on the weekend. I still train 4 times a week. Hard. You can do whatever you want to do.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Basically all I do is work and train.....and I recently became single again. So now I gotta diversify my time hahahha...
> 
> ...



This is definitely true. 

When people say "I don't have time to train", what they really mean is "I don't care to find the time to train". So much is possible if you are motivated. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 2, 2010)

fufu said:


> This is definitely true.
> 
> When people say "I don't have time to train", what they really mean is "I don't care to find the time to train". So much is possible if you are motivated.
> 
> Keep up the good work.




Thank you. 

I want to be like the WWII Vet I met in Dallas. 89 years old Deadlifting 405.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 3, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 1*

The most difficult week of *The Singles Scene*....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 @ 92%
475 @ 96%
495 @ 100%
465 @ 94%
475 @ 96%
475 x 0
455 @ 92%
455 @ 92%
455 @ 92%
455 @ 92%
465 @ 94%
Average Weight = 465 lbs
Average Intensity = 94%
Very good session. 495 was more difficult than last time. Those 4 singles with 455 are actually 2x2 sets because I was running out of time. On the whole it was an awesome session and having Kaizzad and Sheru with Devraj and Lorelli out there was just wonderful.

Standing Crunches on the Lat Pulldown Machine:
77.5 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice 495 pull! That was quite the grind, you showed some heart there. 

How big is weight lifting in India compared to the US?


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I want to be like the WWII Vet I met in Dallas. 89 years old Deadlifting 405.



That's crazy!

Check this 70 year old guy at my gym...

YouTube - Fred Peterson's 640 lb Dead Lift 4/21/08


----------



## Andalite (Oct 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nice 495 pull! That was quite the grind, you showed some heart there.
> 
> How big is weight lifting in India compared to the US?



Weightlifting isn't that big in India. Infact, when I moved back home (permanently) in May, I had a really hard time finding a good gym. The one I am training at now is simply AWESOME imho and it is owned by this guy called Kaizzad Capadia. 

To put things into perspective, Kaizzad is a PRO Bodybuilder in India. He has his own Fitness Academy which is pan-India right now with over 15 gyms. This is the very first of it's kind. 

He's also very big into lifting heavy weights. 

This is him Squatting 495x4 last week:






YouTube Video











And this is him Deadlifting 545x2 that very same week:






YouTube Video











My gym also has dumbbells going up to 200 lbs....

But if you mean information wise is India up to par with the rest of the world? No. Is K11 up to par with the rest of the world? More or less yes.



fufu said:


> That's crazy!
> 
> Check this 70 year old guy at my gym...
> 
> YouTube - Fred Peterson's 640 lb Dead Lift 4/21/08



OMG.....wOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Weightlifting isn't that big in India. Infact, when I moved back home (permanently) in May, I had a really hard time finding a good gym. The one I am training at now is simply AWESOME imho and it is owned by this guy called Kaizzad Capadia.
> 
> To put things into perspective, Kaizzad is a PRO Bodybuilder in India. He has his own Fitness Academy which is pan-India right now with over 15 gyms. This is the very first of it's kind.
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool, it is actually tough finding a good gym here in the states these days, it is fortunate you have a good place to train there in India.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> That's pretty cool, it is actually tough finding a good gym here in the states these days, it is fortunate you have a good place to train there in India.



Well, I had a few decent gyms in San Antonio apart from the gym at Trinity (which is THE best gym I have ever lifted at in my life) and when I went to Dallas with my friends every few weekends, we would train at LA Fitness which was really great.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 10, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 1*

This is LAST Sunday's training....I know I've been busy as hell this past week and I wanted to 

Overhead Press:
165 lbs x 4 reps
175 lbs x 1 rep
175 lbs x 1 rep
155 lbs x 5 reps

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 lbs x 7 reps
+35 lbs x 7 reps
+35 lbs x 6 reps
+35 lbs x 6 reps
Total = 26 reps

Next update to follow. Too lazy to upload these videos....


----------



## Andalite (Oct 10, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 1*

Last week was hell at work. I worked 14-16 hours for 4 days straight. I'm not bitching. I'm just giving excuses for not updating this log in a week!!! 

Well, the bad news doesn't stop here. Last week I couldn't workout 4 times. I went in on Wednesday just to do some basic stuff because I had 45 minutes to train before the gym closed. 

Front Squats:
275 lbs x 1 rep
Decided to stop here.

Pull-ups:
12 + 11 + 11 + 12 = 46 reps
Awesomeness


----------



## Andalite (Oct 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 2*

This is Saturday's workout. 

Last week of *The Singles Scene*....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 lbs x 7 reps
245 lbs x 5 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 3 reps
385 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 2 reps

Deadlift Work Sets:
455 @ 92%
475 @ 96%
495 @ 100%
Average Weight = 475 lbs
Average Intensity = 96%
Great workout. 495 was the smoothest EVER. It was really wonderful to have so many strong people there with me: Kanishk, Devraj, Lorelli, Rahul..and ofcourse Sheru!!!  I'm going to be doing Banded Deadlifts from next week onwards....Eric's orders and I am excited!!!

Pistol Squats:
+50 lbs x 3 reps
+50 lbs x 4 reps
+50 lbs x 3 reps
+50 lbs x 4 reps
What an awesome start to this! 

Video:






YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 15, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 2*

Last Sunday's training.....work is crazy. I need to budget my time better. All weights are in lbs and the format is weight x reps x sets. 

Overhead Press:
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4
Decent. Needs work.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 x 5
+35 x 6
+35 x 5
Total = 16 reps
Felt very weak.

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 3
140 x 2
Felt like crap.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 15, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 2*

Monday's training....Everything is weight x reps x sets...

Front Squats:
255 x 3 x 5

Front Planks:
BW x 60s x 3

Cable Wood Chops:
37.5 x 10 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 15, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 2*

Session took place on Wednesday. It was really good. I realized my mistake for the previous Front Squat session (on Tuesday) had been a lack of mobility drills. That is what my form blew and I kept having that damn buttwink. 

Back Squats:
275 x 5
315 x 5
345 x 1
315 x 4
Easy easy easy. I am going to play with 315 and own it. After that, my goal is to hit 365x5 by the end of the year. But right now: I want to own 315. 

Pull-ups:
13 + 11 + 11 + 12 = 47 reps

Rope Pull-ups:
6 + 6 + 6 = 18 reps
Total Pull-ups = 47 + 18 = 65
So awesome!!!!!

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 17, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 2*

Saturday's training was awesome. I almost had the whole gang in the house....Kanishk, Bijoy, Devraj, Lorelli...it was a blast!

Banded Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
135 x 3
225 x 4
255 x 5

Banded Deadlift Work Sets:
315 x 4
345 x 3
345 x 3
375 x 2
375 x 2
The looks that I got were pretty funny lol...This was damn difficult. Next week the approach to this is going to be different. I am going to be working up to a "Struggle Set". What this basically means is that I am going to work up to a weight which I cannot lockout - a weight with which I will struggle when it is at my knees or thereabouts. After this Struggle Set I will reduce the weight and try locking out the reps. The goal is to explode off the floor on each and every set from the get go. Anyway, I'm gonna work up to the Struggle Set, do that for maybe 1 more attempt, reduce the weight, do a bunch of heavy lockouts with the bands on. Then, if I feel good I will take the bands off and do some heavy deads...otherwise I'll pack up.

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 x 2
455 x 1
455 x 1
Decent. Just wanted to get some heavish sets...nothing fancy.

Pistol Squats:
+50 x 5
+50 x 4

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 19, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 3*

Sunday training...

Unilateral Overhead Press:
65 x 5
65 x 5
70 x 4
75 x 2
70 x 5

Weighted Pull-ups:
+35 x 6
+35 x 6
+35 x 6
Total = 18 reps
I need to be more aggressive with these. Enough high rep work. Time to go back to the 50-75 range.

Cable Rows:
120 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
50 x 8
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 11

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 10 x 3

Hammer Curls:
50 x 5 x 2

What an awesome session!!!!


----------



## Andalite (Oct 19, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 3*

Today's workout....Good day at work 

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 2 <<-- camera malfunctioned
295 x 1
275 x 3
275 x 1
Worked on the butt wink. The last set was just for that.

Weighted Dips:
+35 x 8
+45 x 6
Very happy. Gonna build on this next session...

Hanging Air Kicks:
BW x 7 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 24, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 3*

Wednesday's training...

Back Squats:
275 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
So awesome...

Pull-ups:
13 reps

Called it quits...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 24, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 4*

Great training session. Had Devraj, Lorelli, Bijoy, Kaizzad, Rizwan, Sheru, Rahul....almost everyone.

Banded Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Banded Deadlift Work Sets:
315 x 4
345 x 3
375 x 3
405 x Struggle Set 2 reps/attempts
405 x Struggle Set 2 reps/attempts
375 x 3
375 x 3
Very difficult. I'm happy with this.

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 x 2
465 x 2
I started chatting with some people and took a 25 minute gap between 415 and 465. So retarded of me...But both sets were good and strong. 

Russian Twists:
45 x 10 x 5
Teh Corezzz...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 25, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 4*

Yesterday's training  

Overhead Press:
165 x 5
185 x 2
185 x 2
165 x 5
185 x 2
This was fantastic! My old 1RM has been 185 for a good 8+ months now. Time to build on this now.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 5
+70 x 2
+70 x 2
+45 x 5
Another huge success. I was very lucky!

Cable Rows:
120 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
62.5 x 8 x 2
75 x 8 x 2

Pallof Press:
37.5 x 12 x 4

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice pressing, congrats on the PR.


----------



## Andalite (Oct 31, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nice pressing, congrats on the PR.


Thank you


----------



## Andalite (Oct 31, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 26 Week 4*

Tuesday's training....I fell off the journal updating bandwagon again...SOOO stupid! 

Front Squats:
255 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 1 <<-- Failed on 2nd rep attempt
315 x 1
275 x 3
Damn difficult. I was NOT feeling it right. 

Weighted Dips:
+45 x 8
+70 x 4
+45 x 8
OMG This is awesome!!!!

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Oct 31, 2010)

*CONDITIONING - Mesocycle 26 Week 4*

Wednesday's workout....Felt like shit. I decided to take it easy. Did all 4 exercises in circuit fashion. Repeated the circuit twice.

Pistol Squats:
+40 x 6

Pull-ups:
13 reps

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds

Side Planks:
BW x 30 seconds


----------



## Andalite (Oct 31, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 1*

Last night's workout...

Banded Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
185 x 7 <<-- by mistake
135 x 7
235 x 5

Banded Deadlift Work Sets:
315 x 5
345 x 4
385 x 2
405 x Struggle Set 2 reps/attempts
405 x Struggle Set 2 reps/attempts
385 x 1
385 was damn difficult. Grip was a huge issue the first time around.

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 x 2
465 x 1
475 x 1
Difficult work

Dumbbell Swings:
45 x 17 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 4, 2010)

*CONDITIONING - Mesocycle 27 Week 1*

Sunday's training....

Round 1:
Pistol Squats - +40 x 5
Pull-ups - 12
OHP - 155 x 3
Front Planks - 60 seconds

Round 2:
Pistol Squats - +40 x 5
Pull-ups - 12
OHP - 155 x 4
Front Planks - 60 seconds

Round 3:
Pistol Squats - +40 x 6
Pull-ups - 12
OHP - 155 x 3
Front Planks - 60 seconds

Destroyed me....


----------



## Andalite (Nov 4, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 1*

Tuesday night... 

Front Squats:
255 x 3
285 x 4
315 x 1
Called it a day

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 4, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 1*

Last night's workout...

Back Squats:
315 x 7
315 x 5
SOOO awesome!!!! 

Weighted Dips:
+45 x 6
+70 x 6
+45 x 10
Wonderful!

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 8
+35 x 6
+25 x 8
Decent.....all these were super-setted with Weighted Dips..

Very good workout.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 6, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 2*

Today's workout...

Banded Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 7
235 x 5

Banded Deadlift Work Sets:
315 x 4
355 x 3
385 x 2

Deadlift Work Sets:
425 x 2
475 x 1
495 x 1
So awesome!!!! 

Dumbbell Swings:
45 x 17 x 3

Pistol Squats:
40 x 8 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 7, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 2*

Today's workout.....Had to go to the gym early because of family commitments...it is Diwali after all...

Overhead Press:
165 x 3
185 x 2
185 x 1
Felt very meh....Gonna build on this.

Weighted Pull-ups:
+50 x 5
+50 x 4
+60 x 2
Decent. 

Cable Rows:
120 x 13 x 3

Ab Roller:
BW x 12 x 3

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
75 x 8 x 3

Facepulls:
87.5 x 15 x 2

Very volume-ish workout lol...

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 13, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 2*

Tuesday's training...

Overhead Squats:
45 x 5
95 x 5
Just needed some mobility work...

Front Squats:
255 x 3
285 x 4
285 x 3
285 x 2
Decent...

Weighted Dips:
+45 x 6
+60 x 6
+60 x 6

Plate Pinch Deadlifts:
(2 x 35 plates) x 7 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 13, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 2*

Wednesday's training...

Back Squats:
315 x 5
345 x 1
I wasn't feeling it at all today. 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
+25 x 7 + 1
Meh...

Front Planks:
BW x 90 seconds x 2 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 13, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 3*

Today's workout...Went in feeling kinda bloated...meh...

Banded Deadlift #2 Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 2

Banded Deadlift #2 Work Sets:
135 x 5
155 x 4
165 x 4
185 x 2
195 x 2
Damn difficult!!! The #2's pretty much owned me.

Deadlift Work Sets:
345 x 2
415 x 2
475 x 1
Bar felt weightless.  

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## mtawdrous (Nov 15, 2010)

i want to make this training but iam very warry being a women and may be iam pregmant


----------



## Andalite (Nov 20, 2010)

*PREHAB TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 3*

Last Sunday's workout:

Banded Push-ups:
2 White Bands x 10 reps x 5 sets

Banded Shrugs:
Blue Band x 12 reps x 5 sets

Band Pull Aparts:
1 White Band (hold at shoulder width with tension) x 20 reps x 5 sets

Plate Halos:
25 lbs x 20 reps x 2 sets

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets

Static Bar Holds:
275 lbs x 3 seconds
275 lbs x 7 seconds
315 lbs x 3 seconds
315 lbs x FAIL
275 lbs x 8 seconds
275 lbs x 12 seconds
Grip work

Hand Extensions:
2 Bands x 25 reps x 3 sets


----------



## Andalite (Nov 20, 2010)

Andalite said:


> *SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 3*
> 
> Tuesday's training...
> 
> ...


----------



## Andalite (Nov 20, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 3*

Wednesday's training...

Pistol Squats:
+50 x 5
+50 x 3

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 4
+60 x 2
+60 x 2
+45 x 4
BW x 14
+25 x 7

Cable Rows:
110 x 10 x 3

Lat Pulldown Situps:
77.5 x 12
77.5 x 12
85.0 x 12

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 21, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 4*

Saturday night's workout....

Banded Deadlift #2 Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 2

Banded Deadlift #2 Work Sets:
135 x 5
155 x 4
175 x 4
195 x 3
205 x 1
225 x Struggle Set
245 x Struggle Set
225 x 1
Damn difficult. 

Deadlift Work Sets:
385 x 2
425 x 2
475 x 2
Damn difficult

Russian Twists:
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8

Dumbbell Swings:
60 x 12 x 2  

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 28, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 4*

I have a lot of updating to do...

Pull-ups:
15 + 13 + 13 + 12 = 53 reps

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 6
140 x 5
140 x 6

One Arm Lat Pulldowns:
62.5 x 10 x 2

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 28, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 3*

Tuesday's training...

Overhead Squats:
155 x 4
155 x 3

Front Squats:
285 x 4
285 x 3
285 x 2

Front Planks:
BW x 60 seconds
BW x 120 seconds

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 28, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 27 Week 4*

Wednesday's training...

Back Squats:
315 x 5
345 x 1
315 x 5

Weighted Dips:
+45 x 6
+60 x 7
+60 x 7

Cable Rows:
110 x 11 x 3

Ab Rollouts:
BW x 12 x 3

Facepulls:
87.5 x 20

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 28, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 1*

This is Saturday's training...

Banded Deadlift #2 Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 2

Banded Deadlift #2 Work Sets:
135 x 5
155 x 4
175 x 4
195 x 3
205 x 2
225 x Struggle Set
245 x Struggle Set
255 x Struggle Set
225 x 1
Damn difficult. 

Deadlift Work Sets:
385 x 2
425 x 2
475 x 1
Meh...wasn't feeling it. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 29, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 1*

Sunday's training....

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 5
+70 x 1
+45 x 5
+45 x 4

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 4
140 x 5
140 x 6
No straps. Used only chalk. Very very difficult with my callus torn off. 

Cable Rows:
110 x 12 x 3

Front Planks:
150 seconds
Killer because every 30 seconds I would raise my alternate hand & foot. Very very difficult.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Nov 29, 2010)

*SQUAT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 1*

Today's workout...

Overhead Squats:
155 x 3
155 x 3

Front Squats:
285 x 2
285 x 2
My entire template is going to be changing so I took it easy today.

Dumbbell Plate Pinches with 2 30 lbs Dumbbells:
1 + 2 + 4 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 13 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 3, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 1*

Wednesday's training...

Pistol Squats:
+50 x 6
+50 x 7
+50 x 7
+50 x 5
Total = 25 reps
Damn awesome!!! 

Dumbbell Swings:
60 x 12 x 3

Russian Twists:
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Rope Pull-ups:
BW x 8
BW x 10
Total = 18
Pretty good. Did this for Grip Work.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 4, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 2*

Tonight's training....I've been working 60+ hours a week and I am pretty beat. 

Banded Deadlift #2 Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3

Banded Deadlift #2 Work Sets:
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
Very good work. Added reps to everything and I used a much higher intensity. 

Deadlift Work Sets:
385 x 2
415 x 2
455 x 1
495 x 1
I tried to attempt rep #2 with 495 and I got close....next week.... 

Dumbbell Pinch Deadlifts:
30s x 4
30s x 7
30s x 6
30s x 7

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 20 reps x 4 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 5, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 2*

Today's training....Weekend has been crazy. I had to work both Saturday and Sunday (today)....so exhausting!!! 

Front Squats:
255 x 5
255 x 5
275 x 3
Getting a feel for the lift after a DL session the day before.

Weighted Dips:
+60 x 6
+60 x 8

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 7
+25 x 7
+25 x 7
BW x 8

Lat Pulldown Crunches:
87.5 x 12 x 2

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 11, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 2*

Last Tuesday's training..

Overhead Press:
165 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 1
I'm happy

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 4
+55 x 3
+55 x 3
Meh..

Static Holds:
275 x 5 seconds
315 x 2 seconds
315 x 12 seconds
315 x 5 seconds

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 11, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 2*

Last Wednesday's training..

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 5
140 x 7
140 x 5
Meh...

Rope Pull-ups:
8 + 6 + 10 = 24 reps

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 11, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 3*

This is what went down tonight....Btw, I've started a pretty boring-ish food log on GUS. If y'all wanna check it out, feel free: http://www.gustrength.com/forum/t-290327/getting-rid-of-bad-eating-habits-the-food-log

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 4
245 x 4
295 x 4
345 x 4
385 x 4

Deadlift Work Sets:
415 x 2
455 x 2
495 x 1
Too difficult and too many distractions at the gym today. 

Static Bar Holds:
315 x 3 seconds
315 x 5 seconds
315 x 2 seconds
275 x 15 seconds
Difficult!!!

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 20 x 3

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2010)

what a grinder!


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you bench?


----------



## Andalite (Dec 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> what a grinder!



I know, right? Shiiitt...lol...



Big Dawg said:


> Do you bench?



Not really. I bench once every few months but my staple pressing exercises are OHP, unilateral OHP and weighted dips.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 12, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 3*

This is today's workout. I went to meet an old friend for lunch and it was a very late lunch so the workout wasn't as per my expectations. I had to choose between Front Squats and my Dips/Pull-ups so I ran with the Front Squats. 

Front Squats:
255 x 5
275 x 3
275 x 5
Very very pleased with this. Gonna work up to 2-3 sets of 7+ reps. This is the most immediate goal as of now. 

Weighted Dips:
+60 x 6

Weighted Pull-ups:
+25 x 7

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 17, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 3*

Tuesday's workout... 

Gripper Training:
Walmart Gripper = 5 reps x 2 sets; one slow one fast; no setting
HG 150 = 2 reps x 2 sets; one without setting; one with setting
CoC #1 = 5 singles <<-- Work sets
HG 150 = 8 reps; setting allowed
This was BRUTAL. This is all thanks to Joe. 
Y'all should check out his blog because he has some sick tips on Grip Training: *Joe Weir's Strength Blog*

Overhead Press:
165 x 5
185 x 1
185 x 3
New PRs or whatever....I am very very thrilled about this because my bodyweight right now is around 187 lbs. Pretty cool.

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2010)

*BACK TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 3*

Wednesday's workout... 

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 5
+70 x 1
+70 x 2
+45 x 4
+55 x 3
BW x 15
Killer...

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Plate Pinch Deadlifts:
35 x 1
30 x 4
30 x 4
35 x 1
This owned me. 

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 19, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 4*

Saturday night's training....

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 4
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2
455 x 2

Deadlift Relative Max:
495 x 1
Very good

Deadlift Consolidation Cycle Week 1:
90% of 495 = ~445
445 x 1 rep x 10 sets
Destroyed me. I ripped my skin off my right shin and it bled profusely...It hampered sets 1-6 and then I was lucky to have Lorelli there with bandaid...strapped that on I got 7-10 with good form.  
Eric's entire Consolidation Example has been written up here: Strength Consolidation

Barbell Static Holds:
275 x 6s
305 x 4s
305 x 4s
315 x FAIL
305 x 8s
275 x 18s
My hands were hurting a LOT 

Front Planks:
BW x 75s
BW x 90s
BW x 120s
I am learning to meditate doing these...I just close my eyes and focus on breathing through my nose in as controlled a manner as possible.

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 19, 2010)

*FULL BODY TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 4*

Tonight's training...I forgot my camera most unfortunately. 

Front Squats:
255 x 3
275 x 4
275 x 4
Same total reps as last time.

Dips:
BW x 10 x 4
Total Reps = 40 reps

Pull-ups:
BW x 10 x 4
Total Reps = 40 reps


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 21, 2010)

ur strong as hell!!!!!
whats ur body fat?


----------



## Andalite (Dec 21, 2010)

braveheart07 said:


> ur strong as hell!!!!!
> whats ur body fat?


Thanks buddy. Hard consistent work is the key to getting strong(er). 

I dunno what my exact BF% is...I'm not a bb'er so I don't  pay much attention to this stuff.

I do know I'm 5'7 @ 183-187 lbs and I am probably between 18-20% BF from my experience (which is limited).


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 21, 2010)

I read your journal often but rarely comment.  I see a few things with your overhead squats and front squats that I think could help you though.  On the OH squats really elevate your scapula as much as possible - so much that it feels uncomfortable to hold the position.  Also, hold the weight farther behind your head - it looks like on the concentric you are tending to fall forward which to me signals that the weight isn't far enough behind you - it's aligned over the toes.  Push your head through the hole and I think you'll find the right position.  The same thing seems to be happening on your front squats - if you look at the bar path, when you hit bottom you tend to let the weight go forward and then have to pull it back towards your heels when you get closer to lockout.

I think you are squatting in Chucks which makes this stuff harder, but just work on holding the positions throughout the lift - for front squats I always try to cue myself with the "elbows to the ceiling" rule.  It helps me stay tight and helps me sit back into the squat which minimizes problems with losing the weight in front.  For OH squats I just try to lift my scapula as high as possible and stick my head through.

But you are strong as hell - way stronger and more experienced than I.  Your deadlifts and pistols are truly impressive.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 23, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 4*

Wednesday's training...

Gripper Training (Beginners):
WMT x 5 x 2
HG 150 x 2 x 2
CoC #1 -->> 7 attempts
HG 150 x 8

Pistol Squats:
50 x 4
70 x 4
80 x 2
100 x 1
100 x 1
Killer!!!!

Weighted Pull-ups:
+45 x 5
+60 x 3 x 3
+45 x 5
BW x 13

Dumbbell Rows:
140 x 3
130 x 5

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow!  Going through your log!  You are a BEAST (in a good way of course).  Keep hitting it hard!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 23, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Wow!  Going through your log!  You are a BEAST (in a good way of course).  Keep hitting it hard!


IG wassup!!!! I'm sure you haven't joined the dots....I'm Sentinel/Anuj from IM


----------



## Andalite (Dec 23, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I read your journal often but rarely comment.  I see a few things with your overhead squats and front squats that I think could help you though.  On the OH squats really elevate your scapula as much as possible - so much that it feels uncomfortable to hold the position.  Also, hold the weight farther behind your head - it looks like on the concentric you are tending to fall forward which to me signals that the weight isn't far enough behind you - it's aligned over the toes.  Push your head through the hole and I think you'll find the right position.  The same thing seems to be happening on your front squats - if you look at the bar path, when you hit bottom you tend to let the weight go forward and then have to pull it back towards your heels when you get closer to lockout.
> 
> I think you are squatting in Chucks which makes this stuff harder, but just work on holding the positions throughout the lift - for front squats I always try to cue myself with the "elbows to the ceiling" rule.  It helps me stay tight and helps me sit back into the squat which minimizes problems with losing the weight in front.  For OH squats I just try to lift my scapula as high as possible and stick my head through.
> 
> But you are strong as hell - way stronger and more experienced than I.  Your deadlifts and pistols are truly impressive.


Thank you for writing that out for me. I'll try this out next time.

Speaking of Pistols....I hit an awesome PR last workout  

I'm in a hurry but I will respond properly ASAP. Thanks again!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 25, 2010)

*DEADLIFT TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 5*

I'd like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas 

This is today's training - yes, I worked out on Christmas day. 

I played some paintball yesterday for a few hours and my body was/is sore beyond words....add to that I got 2 hours of sleep last night and only an hour's nap before training. Diet has been relatively good though...mostly just protein and veggies. Mostly. 

Deadlift Warm-ups:
Mobility Drills
135 x 3
135 x 3
245 x 3
295 x 5
345 x 3
385 x 3
415 x 2
455 x 2
Legs were incredibly sore!!!

Deadlift Relative Max:
495 x 1
Very good..smooth and controlled. 

Deadlift Consolidation Cycle Week 2:
90% of 495 = ~445
445 x 2 reps x 7 sets
Destroyed me. Shin got scraped again...  
Eric's entire Consolidation Example has been written up here: Strength Consolidation

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 20 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 25, 2010)

First time I looked at this journal.  Great work.  Nice vids.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 25, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> First time I looked at this journal.  Great work.  Nice vids.


Thank you, DB


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah bro, the added videos are a great idea. Lookin' good


----------



## Andalite (Dec 26, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Yeah bro, the added videos are a great idea. Lookin' good


You guys are all posting here after a whole year lol.....I'm gonna close this journal and start a new one come 2011


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Andalite said:


> IG wassup!!!! I'm sure you haven't joined the dots....I'm Sentinel/Anuj from IM


 
omg!!! Hey! It's been soooo long! How have you been? Wow, miss our chats. Glad to see you here. Thanks for revealing thy self.  I should've known!  Not many beast posts on the bb'ing forums from India.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 27, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> omg!!! Hey! It's been soooo long! How have you been? Wow, miss our chats. Glad to see you here. Thanks for revealing thy self.  I should've known!  Not many beast posts on the bb'ing forums from India.



I've been good. Graduated from Uni...back in Bombay now. Working for the 5th largest accounting firm in the world - corporate finance/valuation stuff....pretty geeky 

Well, I'm doing that and then I'm getting stronger in the gym  

How are you? Still training clients for contest preps?


----------



## Andalite (Dec 27, 2010)

*CONDITIONING TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 5*

I was exhausted beyond words on Sunday....I was sore as hell from the paintball madness of Friday and that coupled with Saturday's Deadlift Training had me in quite a state...

So, I decided to go in and do some Conditioning work....

Round One:
Unilateral Press with Reverse Lunge = 45 x 3
Front Planks = BW x 30 seconds
Spiderman Walks = BW x 10
Dumbbell Windmills = 35 x 7
Dumbbell Swings = 60 x 10
Pull-ups = BW x 10
Dips = BW x 10

Round Two:
Unilateral Press with Reverse Lunge = 45 x 4
Front Planks = BW x 30 seconds
Spiderman Walks = BW x 10
Dumbbell Windmills = 35 x 7
Dumbbell Swings = 60 x 10
Pull-ups = BW x 10
Dips = BW x 10

I then proceeded to throw up some nasty bile....Gross!!

Video of Round #2:





YouTube Video


----------



## Andalite (Dec 30, 2010)

*PRESS TRAINING - Mesocycle 28 Week 5*

This week is very unorganized...don't quite know when to train, etc...

CoC #1 Gripper Training:
1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 2 = 6 Attempts
I hate my left hand.

Overhead Press:
165 x 5
185 x 3
185 x 1

Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:
62.5 x 10 x 2
77.5 x 10

Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:
BW x 12 x 3

Hand Extensions:
2 bands x 25 reps x 3 sets

Video:





YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Andalite said:


> I've been good. Graduated from Uni...back in Bombay now. Working for the 5th largest accounting firm in the world - corporate finance/valuation stuff....pretty geeky
> 
> Well, I'm doing that and then I'm getting stronger in the gym
> 
> How are you? Still training clients for contest preps?


 
Congrats to you!  That's awesome too on your job!  

I see that.  You've come a long way!  Keep it up!

Yes, we are still training clients for competitons etc.  Love my job!  Take care!  Chat soon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 30, 2010)

Andalite said:


> I do know I'm 5'7 @ 183-187 lbs and I am probably between 18-20% BF from my experience (which is limited).



Wow, in the videos you look like you're over 6ft 240lbs+ 

Strong stuff.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 31, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Congrats to you!  That's awesome too on your job!
> 
> I see that.  You've come a long way!  Keep it up!
> 
> Yes, we are still training clients for competitons etc.  Love my job!  Take care!  Chat soon.



Thanks, IG  

Have a Happy New Year and please do drop by the new journal come 2011. I'll post the link here once 2011 rolls around 



Seanp156 said:


> Wow, in the videos you look like you're over 6ft 240lbs+
> 
> Strong stuff.



Hahahha...no way, dude. I cannot look 6' @ 240....BUT, you have made my day. Thank you very much! 

Happy New Year to you (in advance) and please do come by the new journal once 2011 rolls around. I will post the link here


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> *´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
> ¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
> *...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
> *¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
> ...


Thank you so much and Happy New Year to you too, ma'am! 

New Journal: 2011: Deadlifts, Grip and Presses


----------

